# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Θελουμε link στο bgpmap by cha0s στην αρχική σελίδα;

## JollyRoger

Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει λινκ για

wind & nagios....

θα θέλαμε να υπάρχει και για το 

http://www.cha0s.awmn/links/gmap.php ?

----------


## akops76

Συμφωνώ και εγώ(η υπηρεσία είναι πολύ καλή) αλλά γιατι χρειάζεται ψηφοφορια???
Εχει ζητηθεί και υπήρξε άρνηση.




> Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει λινκ για
> 
> wind & nagios....
> 
> θα θέλαμε να υπάρχει και για το 
> 
> http://www.cha0s.awmn/links/gmap.php ?

----------


## JollyRoger

ναι αρνείται να την βάλει ο πρόερδος...

κατάλαβες μήπως το γιατί;


αφού τη θέλουμε, γιατί δεν τη βάζει?!

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::   ::  μ'αρέσουν τα κοτόπουλα που λένε "οχι" χωρίς να το δικαιολογούν....


λες να είναι απο τους "anonymous cowards" που λέγανε οι mods κάποτε;  ::

----------


## commando

+
αλλα ποσες απο τις ψηφοφοριες σου λες να επιασαν τοπο τα τελευταια 2 χρονια?
Ελπιζω να βγει ο γνωστος στατιστικολογος-screenshoγος να μας πει,βαριεμαι να ψαχνω αλλα πιστευω γυρω στο μαγικο αριθμο 0.

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::  ε, ναι ρε μλκ...

αφού κάνουν κάτι που δε στέκει...

τους το λες...

σε γράφουν...

ανοίγεις ψηφοφορία...

ξαναβγαίνει (συνήθως) το λογικό αποτέλεσμα που έλεγες...

και σε ξαναγράφουν...  :: 

δημοκρατικά πράγματα... 

όπως αναφέρεται και στο συλλογοκαταστατικό.... 
"Το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών θα διέπεται σε όλα τα επίπεδα από χαρακτήρα ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό, ελεύθερο και συμμετοχικό. "

λοοοοοοοοοοοολ.... το έχουν ξεσκίσει οσο δε πάει άλλο  :: 


εδιτ: βέβαια μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε να πει οτι το forum δεν είναι σωστό δείγμα... και να έχει και απόλυτο δίκιο...
έλα όμως που οι "λεγάμενοι" κάνουν το παν προκειμένου το μόνο "μετρήσιμο" δείγμα να είναι εκεί στο clubάκι τους, για να μπορούν μετά να μας πουλάνε παπάτζα οτι αποφασίζουν στο κεφάλι μας "δημοκρατικά"  ::

----------


## commando

Jollyroger,κολλητοι δεν ειμαστε αλλα λες μερικες αληθειες να σε παραπεμψω λοιπον στα λογια του Ν.Δημου,να σου δωσω μερικες διεξοδους.
Οι διαννοουμενοι γενικα ζουν για να κανουν πραξη τις ιδεες τους,οι Ελληνες διαννοουμενοι προσπαθουν να βρουν ιδεες για να δικαιολογησουν τις πραξεις τους.
Αρα ναι να εισαι σιγουρος οτι το καταστατικο θα διαβαστει και θα γινει quote MONO οταν θα χρειαστει να δικαιολογησουν οι admins και αλλοι ημετεροι τις πραξεις τους.

----------


## bedazzled

Κι εγώ «Ναι» ψήφισα πάντως...

@ακουλικό_παπαγαλάκι/VPN-o-τζαμπατζής/ΟΦΑ/τρώω_ban_και_σας_το_παίζω_μελό_με_κροκοδείλια δάκρυα_μπας_και_με_λυπηθείτε/μένω_ακόμα_με_την_γιαγιά_μου_έχω_και_πατσάδες_και_σας_το_παίζω_μάχιμος

Στα @@ μου σε έχω γραμμένο ό,τι και να λες ... και όπως μου είχε κάποτε και μια μεγάλη περσόνα του AWMN _«το φόρουμ είναι μόνο για χαβαλέ, μην το παίρνεις πολύ στα σοβαρά και χαλιέσαι»_

----------


## fengi1

Μηπως να αρχισω να γλυφω και εγω το ΔΣ για να εχω το ελευθερο να προσβαλω αλλους χρηστες στο forum και στις υπογραφες μου και να μη μ ενοχλει κανεις ;
Λεω... μηπως....  ::

----------


## bedazzled

To whom it may concern ...

----------


## JollyRoger

εγώ περίεργος είμαι ποιος/ποιοί μπορεί να μην το θέλουν, και για ποιό λόγο...  ::  ...

ένας δεν είχε μεχρι στιγμής το θάρος της γνώμης του... 

κανένας;  ::

----------


## nvak

> Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει λινκ για
> 
> wind & nagios....
> 
> θα θέλαμε να υπάρχει και για το 
> 
> http://www.cha0s.awmn/links/gmap.php ?


Είναι ολοκληρωμένο ?
Μήπως εννοείς αυτό ? http://www.cha0s.awmn/links/

Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να το ζητήσει ο δημιουργός του ? 
να πάρει πρώτα ένα όνομα στο DNS ή να ενσωματωθεί στο wind ? 
να βγαίνει και στο inet ?

----------


## nikpanGR

Sto inet bgainei kai apo http://www.infosat.gr/bgp_links  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

δεν ξέρω τι λεει ο δημιουργός... αν θελει ας συμμετέχει, τζάμπα είναι  :: 


προσωπικά όμως, ακόμα κι έτσι, θα ήθελα ένα link απο την αρχική σελίδα... 

εσύ έχεις κάποια αντίρρηση έστω κι όπως είναι τώρα; 

(νταξ βελτιώσεις πάντα μπορούν να γίνουν και στο wind και στο nagios κλπ... αυτό είναι άλλη υπόθεση νομίζω)

----------


## nvak

Δεν νομίζω να διαφωνεί κανένας. 

Μιάς και λέμε για εργαλεία που υπάρχουν σε κόμβους, εγώ θα ήθελα να υπάρχει και το παρακάτω.
http://www.limah.awmn/bgpstatus/
Έτσι για να βλέπουμε την ανάπτυξή μας.

----------


## acoul

φυσικά και να μπει στην πρώτη σελίδα όπως κάθε αξιόλογη προσπάθεια και δουλειά. το πρόβλημα το εντοπίζω σε δυο σημεία: 

το πρώτο είναι ότι δεν δουλεύει όπως πρέπει ο σύλλογος, και σε αυτό φταίμε όλοι εμείς, ώστε με διαδικασίες αποδεκτές από την πλειοψηφία των μελών του να γίνονται τα όποια πράγματα. 

το δεύτερο είναι ότι κάποιοι έχουν πάρει στον ώμο τους τον σταυρό που λέγεται σωματείο με τα ανάλογα πόστα και έχοντας την αίσθηση ότι αντιπροσωπεύουν σε ένα βαθμό και το δίκτυο γενικότερα προσπαθούν να χαράξουν πορεία χωρίς την απαραίτητη ευαισθησία στο δίκτυο, καλλιεργώντας την απομόνωση, την έλλειψη επικοινωνίας προκειμένου να μην υπάρχουν εμπόδια και δυσκολίες στις όποιες αποφάσεις ή ακόμα και έλλειψη έργου. αντί να γίνονται καλέσματα για το portal αυτό μας προσφέρεται έτοιμο σαν δώρο από κάποιους "ευεργέτες" ώστε αυτή η κατάσταση να διαιωνιστεί ... τι να πω, πολύ φλερτ με την εξουσία σε βάρος της δημοτικότητας και δημοκρατικότητας του συλλόγου ... εκτός αν έγινε κανένα κάλεσμα για το portal και εγώ το έχασα ...

ας ελπίσουμε τουλάχιστο τώρα να υπάρξουν τα απαραίτητα καλέσματα προς όλους χωρίς διακρίσεις ώστε αυτό το εργαλείο να έχει νόημα και αποτέλεσμα. η Ιστορία θα δείξει και θα κρίνει πόσο σοφοί είναι αυτοί που μόλις απέδειξαν ότι μπορούν να στήσουν ένα LAMP

είναι γεγονός ότι ένα καράβι με πολλά τιμόνια δεν μπορεί να πάει πολύ μακρυά, αλλά ένας σύλλογος χωρίς συμμετοχή και ενεργά μέλη δεν έχει δύναμη, αποτέλεσμα, νόημα και μέλλον.

καλέσματα, ενημέρωση και διαφάνεια προς όλους μέλη και μη, ευνοούμενους και μη, σύλλογος είναι !!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Δεν νομίζω να διαφωνεί κανένας. 
> 
> Μιάς και λέμε για εργαλεία που υπάρχουν σε κόμβους, εγώ θα ήθελα να υπάρχει και το παρακάτω.
> http://www.limah.awmn/bgpstatus/
> Έτσι για να βλέπουμε την ανάπτυξή μας.


σωωστός!! μου είχε διαφύγει αυτό...

πάντως υπάρχουν 7 ανώνυμες ψήφοι, χωρίς θάρρος της γνώμης τους, που διαφωνούν  :: 



@acoul... το σκεφτόμουν λίγο...

και ψιλοκαταλήγω στο εξής συμπέρασμα...

-νομίζω- οτι ο σύλλογος έχει ένα ριζικό λάθος εξ'ορισμού... απο το καταστικό εννοώ...

δεν έχει προβλέψει οτι μπορεί να υπάρχει δίκτυο έξω απο το σύλλογο....


δεν κάνω πλάκα, σοβαρολογώ... αν δεις το καταστατικό, αναφορά στα μέλη του συλλόγου, δεν γίνεται ως "μέλη σωματείου", αλλά "μέλη δικτύου"  ::  ....

έτσι είναι λογικό νομίζω, μετά απο κάποιο σημείο... όσοι είναι μέσα σε αυτόν, σιγά σιγά να αρχίζουν να ξεχνάνε οτι υπάρχει και δίκτυο έξω απο το σύλλογο....

κι έτσι σταδιακά να πιστεύουν οι "εκλεγμένοι εκπρόσωποι" του συλλόγου, ότι είναι "εκλεγμένοι εκπρόσωποι του δικτύου"....
και όντως να νομίζουν οτι καλώς αποφασίζουν στο κεφάλι μας, χωρίς να μας ρωτάνε...

μπορεί μάλιστα, να τους φαίνεται περίεργο που ξαφνικά εμφανίζεται μια "ανύπαρκτη" φωνή, και λέει μια άποψη...
σε φάση: πως την είδες έτσι εσύ; στο σύλλογο-δίκτυο γράφτηκες;  :: 


κάνω λάθος λες;

----------


## 7bpm

Ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι, αλλά παρόλο πoυ ψηφίζω Ναι στο να μπει κάπου το tool του cha0s, δεν νομίζω ότι το σωστό μέρος θα ήταν η αρχική σελίδα. 

Το σωστό μέρος θα ήταν κάπου μέσα στο WiND.

Νομίζω ότι ένα τέτοιο εργαλείο (σχετικό με την δρομολόγηση του δικτύου) μόνο με το WiND θα μπορούσε να συσχετιστεί.

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγώ λέω να το γυρίσουμε όπως ήταν ε??? Να ησυχάσουμε...  ::  
ένα κλικ away είναι...

Ανοίξτε και μια τετοια ψηφοφορία..Please!!!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Εγώ λέω να το γυρίσουμε όπως ήταν ε??? Να ησυχάσουμε...  
> ένα κλικ away είναι...
> 
> Ανοίξτε και μια τετοια ψηφοφορία..Please!!!


εγώ λέω να μην μας λες με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο και παραλαγή, οτι εσύ αποφασίζεις για πάρτη μας, γίνεται;

(ρητορική ερώτηση)

το 1 click away δεν είναι μεταξύ του νεου-παλιού...

είναι μεταξύ του το φτιάχνεις όπως γουστάρουν τα μέλη, OR 1 click, το δίνεις να το φτιάξει κάποιος άλλος που διατίθεται...

τι μας είπες τώρα;

αυτό είναι, αμα σας αρέσει, αλιώς βάζω το παλιό;;; Μάλιστα αφέντη...

----------


## NetTraptor

Και τι θα μου κάνεις? Για πες μου...
Είμαι όλος αυτιά. Νταντά?  ::  
Άντε ρε μαχητή της δεκάρας.



> Ανοίξτε και μια τετοια ψηφοφορία..Please!!!


Ήμουν και δημοκρατικός...
Ου ου ου μα τελείως ου  ::

----------


## commando

> Και τι θα μου κάνεις? Για πες μου...
> Είμαι όλος αυτιά. Νταντά?  
> Άντε ρε μαχητή της δεκάρας.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ανοίξτε και μια τετοια ψηφοφορία..Please!!!
> 
> ...


Tην προστακτικη θα ηθελα να την προσεχεις καλυτερα παρεδρε!


```
Η αναζήτηση βρήκε 217 εγγραφές @ Νettraptor
Αναζήτησε χρησιμοποιούμενους όρους: +Άντε +ρε
```

----------


## JollyRoger

γειά σου ρε πρόεδρε του συλλογου...  ::  

αυτά είναι επιχειρήματα που κερδίζουν το σεβασμό μέχρι και του τελευταίου μέλους...

ελπίζω να ξαναβάλεις και υποψηφιότητα...  ::   ::  




> Το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών θα διέπεται σε όλα τα επίπεδα από χαρακτήρα ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό, ελεύθερο και συμμετοχικό.


 


> Και τι θα μου κάνεις? Για πες μου...
> Είμαι όλος αυτιά. Νταντά?  
> Άντε ρε μαχητή της δεκάρας.

----------


## bedazzled

Δεν θέλω να δικαιολογήσω τον traptora, αλλά σκεφτείτε πόσο θέλει κάποιος (οποιοσδήποτε, δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο σε έναν συγκεκριμένα) για να τον φτάσουν στα άκρα...

ΥΓ: Γιατί ο συλλογικός τον λέει πάρεδρο; AWMN is burning κανονικά...

----------


## acoul

> @acoul... το σκεφτόμουν λίγο...
> 
> και ψιλοκαταλήγω στο εξής συμπέρασμα...
> 
> -νομίζω- οτι ο σύλλογος έχει ένα ριζικό λάθος εξ'ορισμού... απο το καταστικό εννοώ...
> 
> δεν έχει προβλέψει οτι μπορεί να υπάρχει δίκτυο έξω απο το σύλλογο....
> 
> 
> ...


η βασική μας διαφορά jolly είναι ότι εγώ πιστεύω και στηρίζω το σώμα του συλλόγου που είναι το μόνο σχήμα που μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει και προάγει την οργάνωση, νομική εκπροσώπηση και να διασφαλίσει την δημοκρατία στις αποφάσεις. το δίκτυο αν δεν έχει διάθεση να οργανωθεί πως θα εκφραστεί και εκπροσωπηθεί; από ποιον; με τι κριτήρια και κανόνες αξιολόγησης και αξιοπιστίας; τι θα κάνουμε αν οι περισσότεροι του δικτύου δεν αναγνωρίζουν αποφάσεις, πλειοψηφία, κανόνες και απλά θέλουν να απέχουν από τα πάντα και να μη δίνουν λογαριασμό σε κανένα;

εκεί βρίσκεται η επιτακτική ανάγκη για ένα σχήμα όπως αυτό του συλλόγου. εκεί είναι τα δύσκολα, στο να καθίσουμε και να τα βρούμε. η κερκίδα έχει πάντα πολύ κόσμο αλλά κανείς δεν αναλαμβάνει καμιά ευθύνη. 

κάπου πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι το δίκτυο που θέλει να απέχει από το σύλλογο θα θέλει να απέχει και από οποιαδήποτε άλλη μορφή οργάνωσης γιατί απλά και αυτή η μορφή οργάνωσης θα μπορούσε αύριο να χαρακτηριστεί σαν σύλλογος.

ο σύλλογος ανήκει σε *ΌΛΟΥΣ*. μην τους τον χαρίζετε !!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Αναμενόμενη αντίδραση. Ο ένας λέει 7 άτομα κοτόπουλα εμμέσως άλλους ζώα επειδή δεν συμμετέχουν στην καθιστική διαμαρτυρία του, ο άλλος είναι ρατσιστομουτρο και η δημοκρατική μου απάντηση προσέβαλε μαζί με το άντε ρε...
Sorry commando δικαίως διαμαρτύρεσαι έπρεπε να προσθέσω αυτό που βάζει ο jolly σε κάθε πρόταση. Άντε ρε μλκς  ::  
Έχετε και πολύ πλάκα τελικά.... back to work  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αναμενόμενη αντίδραση. Ο ένας λέει 7 άτομα κοτόπουλα εμμέσως άλλους ζώα επειδή δεν συμμετέχουν στην καθιστική διαμαρτυρία του, ο άλλος είναι ρατσιστομουτρο και η δημοκρατική μου απάντηση προσέβαλε μαζί με το άντε ρε...
> Sorry commando δικαίως διαμαρτύρεσαι έπρεπε να προσθέσω αυτό που βάζει ο jolly σε κάθε πρόταση. Άντε ρε μλκς  
> Έχετε και πολύ πλάκα τελικά.... back to work


 ::  μπράβο παλουκάρι μου... μονάδικέ άξιε άνθρωπε του δικτύου μας... 

αν δεν είχαμε κι εσένα τι θα κάμναμε ήθελα να ήξερα...  :: 

πήγαινε να συνεχίσεις την καλή δουλεία στο κεφάλι μας, αίντε και θα σε δοξάζουμε ες αεί για την τιμή που μας κάνεις...

να 'σαι καλά...

στ'όνομά σου πίνει νερό το δίκτυο  ::

----------


## commando

> Sorry commando δικαίως διαμαρτύρεσαι έπρεπε να προσθέσω αυτό που βάζει ο jolly σε κάθε πρόταση. Άντε ρε μλκς  
> Έχετε και πολύ πλάκα τελικά.... back to work


Αντε ρε μλκ συγχωρεμενος, γλυψ,γλυψ.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει λινκ για
> 
> wind & nagios....
> 
> θα θέλαμε να υπάρχει και για το 
> 
> http://www.cha0s.awmn/links/gmap.php ?
> ...


Είναι tool για το δίκτυο. Δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να έχω disclaimer που να εξηγεί ότι όποιος θέλει το χρησιμοποιεί και το κάνει link στην σελίδα του. Το θεωρώ αυτονόητο.
Αν υπάρχει ζήτηση να μπει στην αρχική σελίδα, θα χαρώ που κάτι που έκανα για το δίκτυο είναι χρήσιμο.

Για το όνομα, δεν έχει κάτι ακόμα.
Έχω κάνει αίτηση για το stats.awmn (όπου μαζί με αυτό σκέφτομαι να μαζέψω και άλλα τέτοια tools εκεί) το οποίο ακόμα είναι προς έλεγχο.

Στο inet βγαίνει κανονικά.
http://www.cha0s.gr/links/gmap.php

Για την ενσωμάτωση στο wind, εγώ ξεκίνησα κάτι, αλλά ο Winner δεν δείχνει να ψήνεται να μπει κάτι τέτοιο στο wind οπότε δεν το προχώρησα άλλο.

----------


## akops76

> κάπου πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι το δίκτυο που θέλει να απέχει από το σύλλογο θα θέλει να απέχει και από οποιαδήποτε άλλη μορφή οργάνωσης γιατί απλά και αυτή η μορφή οργάνωσης θα μπορούσε αύριο να χαρακτηριστεί σαν σύλλογος.


Αν και συνήθως δεν συμφωνώ με τον acoul, οφείλω να ομολογήσω οτι η παραπάνω δήλωση του, πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ ουσιαστική.
Αν θεωρήσουμε οτι δεν αναγνωρίζουμε τον παρόν σύλλογο(με οτι άσχημα ή καλα του καταλογίζονται) ώς εκπρόσωπο του δικτύου, τότε είτε θα πρέπει να πάμε σε μια άλλη μορφή οργάνωσης των μελών του δικτύου, όπου στην τελική είναι σαν να οργανώνουμε έναν νέο σύλλογο(ανεπίσημο ή μη), είτε θα πάμε σε μια κατάσταση αναρχίας όπου ο κάθενας θα κάνει του κεφαλιού. Φυσικά η 2η περίπτωση μόνο καλό δεν πρόκειται να κάνει στο δίκτυο, μιας και καμια μορφή αναρχίας δεν προσφέρει.
Συνεπως το σημαντικό δεν είναι να διαγράψουμε/καταργήσουμε τον σύλλογο, αλλά να προσπαθήσουμε μέσα απο τις διαδικασίες που διέπουν την λειτουργία του, να τον βελτιώσουμε.
Καλό είναι λοιπόν να αναλογιστούμε τι τύχη θέλουμε να έχει το δίκτυο μας και ανάλογα να πράξουμε..

----------


## nvak

Πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι το παρόν forum αντιπροσωπεύει τα μέλη του Συλλόγου.
*Είναι το μόνο μέσο επικοινωνίας του Σωματείου.* 
Λίγο σεβασμός δεν βλάπτει. Δεν είναι σωστό να χαλάτε την δουλειά των άλλων.

Στην προηγούμενη ΓΣ αποφασίστηκε η κατάργηση των αγγελιών.
Με αυτά που γίνονται, στην επόμενη ΓΣ προβλέπεται να παρθούν ακόμη πιό αυστηρά μέτρα.

Τελικά πιστεύω ότι κακώς συζητείται η πρώτη σελίδα στο ανοικτό forum και όχι στην κλειστή ενότητα του Σωματείου.
Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κλειδωθούν τα σχετικά θέματα. 
Δεν είναι θέμα δημοκρατίας, είναι θέμα δεοντολογίας.
Πρέπει να διαφυλάξουμε την δημόσια εικόνα του Σωματείου.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αν και συνήθως δεν συμφωνώ με τον acoul, οφείλω να ομολογήσω οτι η παραπάνω δήλωση του, πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ ουσιαστική.


 μόνο υπο την προυπόθεση οτι αυτοί που δεν γράφονται στο σύλλογο το κάνουν για το λόγο αυτό... 

αν οι αντιρρήσεις τους είναι λόγω εξ'ορισμού (καταστατικού), κλειστή πολιτική προς το δίκτυο (δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο εκτός συλλόγου, αφού μέρος συλλόγου = μέλος δικτύου), τότε δεν ισχύει αυτό...

επίσης, ο τρέχον σύλλογος "απαιτεί" φυσική παρουσία, πλέον της "φυσικής παρουσίας του κόμβου σου στο δίκτυο"... πράγμα που απο μόνο του δυσκολεύει τα πράματα...




> Αν θεωρήσουμε οτι δεν αναγνωρίζουμε τον παρόν σύλλογο(με οτι άσχημα ή καλα του καταλογίζονται) ώς εκπρόσωπο του δικτύου, τότε είτε θα πρέπει να πάμε σε μια άλλη μορφή οργάνωσης των μελών του δικτύου, όπου στην τελική είναι σαν να οργανώνουμε έναν νέο σύλλογο(ανεπίσημο ή μη), είτε θα πάμε σε μια κατάσταση αναρχίας όπου ο κάθενας θα κάνει του κεφαλιού. Φυσικά η 2η περίπτωση μόνο καλό δεν πρόκειται να κάνει στο δίκτυο, μιας και καμια μορφή αναρχίας δεν προσφέρει.


 η 2η περίπτωση είναι ο ορισμός του δικτύου μας αυτή τη στιγμή...

δεν νομίζω οτι μπορείς να θεωρείς οτι ένα clubάκι καμια 100στη ατόμων, που μεταξύ τους -και μόνο- αποφασίζουν δημοκρατικά, αρκεί για να πεις οτι το δίκτυο έχει οργάνωση...




> Συνεπως το σημαντικό δεν είναι να διαγράψουμε/καταργήσουμε τον σύλλογο, αλλά να προσπαθήσουμε μέσα απο τις διαδικασίες που διέπουν την λειτουργία του, να τον βελτιώσουμε.
> Καλό είναι λοιπόν να αναλογιστούμε τι τύχη θέλουμε να έχει το δίκτυο μας και ανάλογα να πράξουμε..


πολυ σωστά... επειδή θέλουμε (εγώ τουλάχιστον) το δίκτυο να έχει οργάνωση...

(άρα να μην μπορεί κάποιος σύλλογος ή και κάποιος "φεουδάρχης" να κάνει κουμάντο επειδή έτσι του κάβλωσε, αλλά να υπάρχει δημοκρατία στο δίκτυο)...

πρέπει ο σύλλογος (αν θέλει να είναι ο εκπρόσωπος), να "ανοίξει" για να χωρέσει το δίκτυο...

και κάπου εδώ έρχονται να μας πουλήσουν την γνωστή παπάτζα... έλα "μέσα" (λες και σα μέλος δικτύου δεν είσαι μέσα), να τον αλλάξεις κλπ...  :: 

και κάποιος που να συνειδητοποιεί οτι το "έλα μέσα"* = "ορισμός διχόνοιας στο δίκτυο" φυσικά δεν υφίσταται...

*αν το "έλα μέσα" ήταν με προυποθέσεις δικτύου, δλδ να αρκούσε να έχεις κόμβο και pc, κι όχι να τρέχεις σε μαζώξεις και 50αράκια, τότε θα ήταν τελείως διαφορετικά τα πράγματα, δεν θα ήταν;

----------


## JollyRoger

> Πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι το παρόν forum αντιπροσωπεύει τα μέλη του Συλλόγου.
> *Είναι το μόνο μέσο επικοινωνίας του Σωματείου.* 
> Λίγο σεβασμός δεν βλάπτει. Δεν είναι σωστό να χαλάτε την δουλειά των άλλων.
> 
> Στην προηγούμενη ΓΣ αποφασίστηκε η κατάργηση των αγγελιών.
> Με αυτά που γίνονται, στην επόμενη ΓΣ προβλέπεται να παρθούν ακόμη πιό αυστηρά μέτρα.
> 
> Τελικά πιστεύω ότι κακώς συζητείται η πρώτη σελίδα στο ανοικτό forum και όχι στην κλειστή ενότητα του Σωματείου.
> Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κλειδωθούν τα σχετικά θέματα. 
> ...


να κάποιος ειληκρινής...

"άιντε παρατήστε μας, εδώ δεν έχετε θέση ως μέλη δικτύου"  ::  thanks nvak...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αναμενόμενη αντίδραση. Ο ένας λέει 7 άτομα κοτοποπουλα εμμεσως άλλους ζώα επίσης δεν συμμετέχουν στην καθιστική διαμαρτυρία του, ο άλλος είναι ρατσιστομουτρο και η δημοκρατική μου απάντηση προσέβαλε μαζί με το άντε ρε...
> Sorry commando δικαίως διαμαρτύρεσαι έπρεπε να προσθέσω αυτό που βάζει ο jolly σε κάθε πρόταση. Άντε ρε μλκς  
> Έχετε και πολύ πλάκα τελικά.... back to work


εγώ πάλι βλέπω ότι εκτός από εσένα, άντε και λίγο socrates, και ο petzi στην μετακόμιση της χαμένης έδρας, τα άλλα τα παλικάρια του Δ.Σ. μην τους είδατε, τουλάχιστο στο φόρουμ και σαν Δ.Σ. ... εξυπηρετεί βέβαια να παίζει κανείς one-man-show Δ.Σ. - σύλλογος με τους κολλητούς και επίλεκτους να στηρίζουν, περιφρουρούν, και να αποδοκιμάζουν και εξορίζουν ότι δεν ευθυγραμμίζεται σε αυτό το σχήμα, αλλά έχει ημερομηνία λήξης με ιδιαίτερα επιβλαβή αποτελέσματα για την υγεία του εγχειρήματος που λέγεται σύλλογος. 

να καλέσουμε και τους απέναντι εκτός από τους κολλητούς, την άλλη γνώμη, άποψη και ματιά και να την καταγράψουμε. να της δώσουμε το βήμα και την δυνατότητα έκφρασης <-- έχει και αυτή η διαφορετικότητα τη χρησιμότητά της, στο τραίνο που λέγεται σύλλογος για να είναι σύλλογος και όχι μια παρέα, κλίκα με διαφορετικά στρατόπεδα. <-- καλέσματα, καταγραφή των ιδεών και προτάσεων, και αποφάσεις με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες και διαφάνεια, όλα αυτά για να λεγόμαστε σύλλογος ανοικτός προς όλους και το δίκτυο και όχι παρεούλα ή εξουσία που πάει να καπελώσει και χειραγωγήσει το δίκτυο.

και φυσικά θα φταίμε όλοι εμείς με την στάση, αδιαφορία και το δε βαριέσαι --> θα τη πληρώσουμε όμως τη νύφη μια και κανείς δεν θα μας ρωτάει για τίποτε. απλά θα μας ανακοινώνονται οι όποιες αποφάσεις τετελεσμένα.

σε τρεις μέρες τελειώνει η διορία υποψηφιοτήτων για το νέο Δ.Σ. 2009 – 2011 και δεν έχει μπει καν στην πρώτη σελίδα, ούτε έχει σταλεί σχετικό ενημερωτικό mail στα μέλη του συλλόγου. Εκλογές κεκλεισμένων των θυρών θα έχουμε; μήπως έχει ήδη διοριστεί το επόμενο Δ.Σ. ??

και φυσικά θα φταίμε όλοι εμείς με την στάση, αδιαφορία και το δε βαριέσαι --> θα τη πληρώσουμε όμως τη νύφη μια και κανείς δεν θα μας ρωτάει για τίποτε. απλά θα μας ανακοινώνονται οι όποιες αποφάσεις τετελεσμένα.

jolly σταμάτα να παρακαλάς και να γκρινιάζεις και έλα να αναλάβεις δράση με τις ιδέες σου και την ενέργειά σου. δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι με τη στάση αυτή δίνεις υπεραξία σε ένα σχήμα που συνειδητά δεν έχει αντίκρυσμα. Η αποδυνάμωση και ο μαρασμός του συλλόγου θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα όλοι εμείς να χάσουμε. Ίσως έτσι μια μειοψηφία πιθανά να βγει κερδισμένη για τους όποιους προσωπικούς της λόγους, αλλά το σύνολο θα βγει χαμένο με την δυναμική, ικανότητα και αποτελεσματικότητα του συλλόγου και της πλειοψηφίας αποδεκατισμένη και ακρωτηριασμένη.

----------


## NetTraptor

Άσε μας ρε acoul σιγά μην φάμε και την ζωή μας με τον κάθε πικραμένο. Έχουμε φάει ήδη την μίση. Την άλλη μισή θα την ζήσουμε καλά. Όποιος θέλει ας καθίσει στην μιζέρια του και στην δήθεν καθιστική του γνώμη. Σιγά μην σκάσουμε.  ::

----------


## nvak

> να καλέσουμε και τους απέναντι εκτός από τους κολλητούς, την άλλη γνώμη, άποψη και ματιά και να την καταγράψουμε. να της δώσουμε το βήμα και την δυνατότητα έκφρασης <-- έχει και αυτή η διαφορετικότητα τη χρησιμότητά της, στο τραίνο που λέγεται σύλλογος για να είναι σύλλογος και όχι μια παρέα, κλίκα με διαφορετικά στρατόπεδα. <-- καλέσματα, καταγραφή των ιδεών και προτάσεων, και αποφάσεις με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες και διαφάνεια, όλα αυτά για να λεγόμαστε *σύλλογος ανοικτός προς όλους και το δίκτυο* και όχι παρεούλα ή εξουσία που πάει να καπελώσει και χειραγωγήσει το δίκτυο.


Σωματείο ανοικτό σε όλους δεν υπάρχει Αλέξανδρε. 
Τα σωματεία έχουν καταστατικό διαδικασίες, νομικές ευθύνες, μέλη.

Στούς στόχους τους μπορεί να είναι η προσφορά σε κάποια ομάδα ή ιδέα, αλλά αποφασίζουν τα μέλη τους βάση του καταστατικού τους.

δυστυχώς απο το πολύ άνοιγμα τελικά ξεχειλώσαμε!! Στο τέλος θα μείνουμε 25 άτομα να κάνουμε τους καρπαζοεισπράκτορες-δουλικά  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Σωματείο ανοικτό σε όλους δεν υπάρχει Αλέξανδρε. 
> Τα σωματεία έχουν καταστατικό διαδικασίες, νομικές ευθύνες, μέλη.
> 
> Στούς στόχους τους μπορεί να είναι η προσφορά σε κάποια ομάδα ή ιδέα, αλλά αποφασίζουν τα μέλη τους βάση του καταστατικού τους.
> 
> δυστυχώς απο το πολύ άνοιγμα τελικά ξεχειλώσαμε!! Στο τέλος θα μείνουμε 25 άτομα να κάνουμε τους καρπαζοεισπράκτορες-δουλικά


ε, τουλάχιστον μιλάτε πλέον ανοικτά  :: 

εύγε, κάτι είναι κι αυτό...

κι αφού το σωματείο δεν εξυπηρετεί σε τπτ αυτή τη στιγμή, και κανείς να μη μείνει, τι μας πειράζει;

μήπως κάνει τπτ απο πλευράς νομικής ευθύνης κλπ; ..

ps. όντως ξεχειλώσατε, τα μη-μέλη-δικτύου στο σωματείο ήταν τραγικό πιστεύω... απο την άλλη το να μη χωράνε τα μέλη του δικτύου, το βρίσκω τραγικότερο...

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
>  να καλέσουμε και τους απέναντι εκτός από τους κολλητούς, την άλλη γνώμη, άποψη και ματιά και να την καταγράψουμε. να της δώσουμε το βήμα και την δυνατότητα έκφρασης <-- έχει και αυτή η διαφορετικότητα τη χρησιμότητά της, στο τραίνο που λέγεται σύλλογος για να είναι σύλλογος και όχι μια παρέα, κλίκα με διαφορετικά στρατόπεδα. <-- καλέσματα, καταγραφή των ιδεών και προτάσεων, και αποφάσεις με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες και διαφάνεια, όλα αυτά για να λεγόμαστε *σύλλογος ανοικτός προς όλους και το δίκτυο* και όχι παρεούλα ή εξουσία που πάει να καπελώσει και χειραγωγήσει το δίκτυο.
> 
> 
> Σωματείο ανοικτό σε όλους δεν υπάρχει Αλέξανδρε. 
> Τα σωματεία έχουν καταστατικό διαδικασίες, νομικές ευθύνες, μέλη.
> 
> Στούς στόχους τους μπορεί να είναι η προσφορά σε κάποια ομάδα ή ιδέα, αλλά αποφασίζουν τα μέλη τους βάση του καταστατικού τους.
> ...


Νίκο σε βρίσκω σε πολλά σημεία λάθος!

ο σύλλογος φτιάχτηκε και τον στηρίζουμε για να προωθεί τα του δικτύου και όχι μόνο τα των μελών !! είναι υποχρέωση του συλλόγου και των μελών του να αφουγκράζεται και να βοηθάει για το καλό του δικτύου, και να προσκαλεί και προσελκύει νέα μέλη για να διασφαλίζει έτσι την πολυφωνία και δημοκρατία που θα πρέπει να τον διέπουν και χαρακτηρίζουν, διαφορετικά να τον κάνουμε σύλλογο VIP του Drupal ή της MikroTik ή του tremoulous ... !!

----------


## bedazzled

> και φυσικά θα φταίμε όλοι εμείς με την στάση, αδιαφορία και το δε βαριέσαι --> θα τη πληρώσουμε όμως τη νύφη μια και κανείς δεν θα μας ρωτάει για τίποτε. απλά θα μας ανακοινώνονται οι όποιες αποφάσεις τετελεσμένα.
> 
> σε τρεις μέρες τελειώνει η διορία υποψηφιοτήτων για το νέο Δ.Σ. 2009 – 2011 και δεν έχει μπει καν στην πρώτη σελίδα, ούτε έχει σταλεί σχετικό ενημερωτικό mail στα μέλη του συλλόγου. Εκλογές κεκλεισμένων των θυρών θα έχουμε; μήπως έχει ήδη διοριστεί το επόμενο Δ.Σ. ??
> 
> και φυσικά θα φταίμε όλοι εμείς με την στάση, αδιαφορία και το δε βαριέσαι --> θα τη πληρώσουμε όμως τη νύφη μια και κανείς δεν θα μας ρωτάει για τίποτε. απλά θα μας ανακοινώνονται οι όποιες αποφάσεις τετελεσμένα.
> 
> jolly σταμάτα να παρακαλάς και να γκρινιάζεις και έλα να αναλάβεις δράση με τις ιδέες σου και την ενέργειά σου. δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι με τη στάση αυτή δίνεις υπεραξία σε ένα σχήμα που συνειδητά δεν έχει αντίκρυσμα. Η αποδυνάμωση και ο μαρασμός του συλλόγου θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα όλοι εμείς να χάσουμε. Ίσως έτσι μια μειοψηφία πιθανά να βγει κερδισμένη για τους όποιους προσωπικούς της λόγους, αλλά το σύνολο θα βγει χαμένο με την δυναμική, ικανότητα και αποτελεσματικότητα του συλλόγου και της πλειοψηφίας αποδεκατισμένη και ακρωτηριασμένη.
> 
> διαφορετικά να τον κάνουμε σύλλογο του Drupal ή της MikroTik ή του tremoulous ... !!


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> jolly σταμάτα να παρακαλάς και να γκρινιάζεις και έλα να αναλάβεις δράση με τις ιδέες σου και την ενέργειά σου. δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι με τη στάση αυτή δίνεις υπεραξία σε ένα σχήμα που συνειδητά δεν έχει αντίκρυσμα. Η αποδυνάμωση και ο μαρασμός του συλλόγου θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα όλοι εμείς να χάσουμε. Ίσως έτσι μια μειοψηφία πιθανά να βγει κερδισμένη για τους όποιους προσωπικούς της λόγους, αλλά το σύνολο θα βγει χαμένο με την δυναμική, ικανότητα και αποτελεσματικότητα του συλλόγου και της πλειοψηφίας αποδεκατισμένη και ακρωτηριασμένη.


δεν παρακαλάω λες κι έχω καμια ανάγκη...  ::  

λίγο με νοιάζει να σου πω την αλήθεια...

εμένα με νοιάζει:

1. να βγαίνει το πραγματικό δίκτυο στον αέρα, κι όχι ο σύλλογος χρησιμοποιώντας αυθαίρετα το όνομα του δικτύου...
2. να μην αποφασίζει κανείς στο κεφάλι μου αυθαίρετα... 

το 2, λίγο μπορεί κανεις... απλά πχ αποφασίζουν για domains κλπ χωρίς να με ρωτάνε... dax, μικρό το κακο... παίζουν κι άλλα tld... στην τελική και delete απο το wind να κάνω, δε νομίζω οτι τρέχει και τπτ... σχέση με το σωματείο δεν έχω... 

τώρα για το 1... όσο μπορώ συμμετέχω κι εγώ σα μέλος, προκειμένου να μη βγαίνουν μόνο οι μισές απόψεις στη φόρα, να υπάρχει πιο αντικειμενική αντιπροσώπευση του δικτύου στο "AWMN Forum"... άλλα όπως ξέρουμε αυτό είναι παροδικό... αυτό το forum δεν είναι δημοκρατικό, όπως ακριβώς "δεν υπάρχει ανοικτός σύλλογος" (βλ. δηλώσεις nvak)....

ε, οπότε ή θα μαζευτούμε αρκετοί που να θέλουμε δημοκρατία στο δίκτυο....

ή σιγά σιγά.. θα αποδεχτούμε όλοι οτι δεν αξίζει να ασχολείσαι, κι όπως είναι όλα καλα είναι, αλλιώς τα σβήνουμε και πάλι καλά είμαστε κλπ...

τελικά σ'αυτό μάλλον έχουν δίκιο... πρέπει τα ποσοστά που έχουν φτάσει στο σημείο αυτό να είναι ποοοολύ ψηλα... τείνω κι εγώ, και έχω να ευχαριστώ το παρών forum για αυτό... όπως νόμισα οτι είδα ενδιαφέρον για κάτι κοινό και πήρα φόρα... έφαγα τέτοια ξενέρα στη συνέχεια, που τώρα μόνο που το σκέφτομαι κουράζομαι  ::  ...

----------


## nvak

> κι αφού το σωματείο δεν εξυπηρετεί σε τπτ αυτή τη στιγμή, και κανείς να μη μείνει, τι μας πειράζει;
> 
> μήπως κάνει τπτ απο πλευράς νομικής ευθύνης κλπ; ..
> 
> ps. όντως ξεχειλώσατε, τα μη-μέλη-δικτύου στο σωματείο ήταν τραγικό πιστεύω... απο την άλλη το να μη χωράνε τα μέλη του δικτύου, το βρίσκω τραγικότερο...


Για σένα μπορεί να είναι άχρηστο. Όχι όμως και για αυτούς που είναι μέλη του.
Εσύ μπορεί να το βλέπεις σαν εταιρεία παροχής δωρεάν υπηρεσιών. Τα μέλη το βλέπουν σαν εκπροσώπηση - αυτοοργάνωση. 
Νομική ευθύνη δεν κάνουμε, έχουμε, απο την στιγμή που γραφόμαστε σ' αυτό, και ιδιαίτερα αν έχουμε διοικητικές θέσεις.
(Όπως σε όλα τα σωματεία)

Κάνε τον κόπο να μετρήσεις τα λινκ των μελλών του σωματείου και μετά πές για αντιπροσωπευτικότητα.
Επίσης έχε υπ' όψιν σου, ότι μέλη εξακολουθούν να είναι και τα ταμειακώς μη ενήμερα. 
Μόνο όσοι έχουν με αίτησή τους διαγραφεί, χάνουν την ιδιότητα του μέλους (μόνο ο Mauve)
Όσο για το πόσοι χωράνε, απο όσο ξέρω δεν έχουμε βάλει πόρτα.

----------


## harrylaos

Προσωπικα πιστευω πως καποια μελη του Συλλογου κανουν σωστες προσπαθειες και θετικα βηματα για την αναπτυξη του Δικτυου!
Ειναι ασκοπο ομως να γινεται ανοιχτη συζητηση, οταν μονο τα μελη του Συλλογου, εχουν λογο στην τελικη αποφαση.

----------


## nvak

> ο σύλλογος φτιάχτηκε και τον στηρίζουμε για να προωθεί τα του δικτύου και όχι μόνο τα των μελών !!


Αλέξανδρε μην μπλέκεις τους στόχους με την εσωτερική οργάνωση. 
Ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι για να πετύχουμε κάποιους ελάχιστους στόχους πρέπει πρώτα να οργανωθούμε και να ενεργοποιηθούμε.
Να γίνουμε παράδειγμα για τους υπόλοιπους.
Όσο αυτό δεν γίνεται, θα έρχεται ο jolly να σου λέει ότι δεν του είσαι χρήσιμος !!
Αν θέλεις συζήτηση για τα του σωματείου, άνοιξε καλύτερα ένα τόπικ στην κλειστή ενότητα. 
Δεν χρειάζεται να γεμίζουμε θόρυβο το ανοικτό forum.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Για σένα μπορεί να είναι άχρηστο. Όχι όμως και για αυτούς που είναι μέλη του.
> Εσύ μπορεί να το βλέπεις σαν εταιρεία παροχής δωρεάν υπηρεσιών. Τα μέλη το βλέπουν σαν εκπροσώπηση - αυτοοργάνωση. 
> Νομική ευθύνη δεν κάνουμε, έχουμε, απο την στιγμή που γραφόμαστε σ' αυτό, και ιδιαίτερα αν έχουμε διοικητικές θέσεις.
> (Όπως σε όλα τα σωματεία)


 όχι εγώ το βλέπω σαν κάτι που ξεκίνησε με πολύ αισιόδοξες προοπτικές, αλλά δεν κατάφερε να ακολουθήσει το δίκτυο του οποίου σωματείο είναι(!)... και τώρα τελευταία καταλαβαίνω το γιατί...





> Κάνε τον κόπο να μετρήσεις τα λινκ των μελλών του σωματείου και μετά πές για αντιπροσωπευτικότητα.
> Επίσης έχε υπ' όψιν σου, ότι μέλη εξακολουθούν να είναι και τα ταμειακώς μη ενήμερα. 
> Μόνο όσοι έχουν με αίτησή τους διαγραφεί, χάνουν την ιδιότητα του μέλους (μόνο ο Mauve)
> Όσο για το πόσοι χωράνε, απο όσο ξέρω δεν έχουμε βάλει πόρτα.


καλά, σε λίγο θα μου πείς οτι μπορεί να είναι λιγότερο απο καμια 100στή οι κομβούχοι, αλλά έχουν την πλειοψηφία των links του δικτυου;  :: 

anyway, ακόμα κι εκεί, δεν έχεις δίκιο... επειδή ως γνωστόν το μόνο που κερδίζουν τα μέλη που δεν έχουν πληρώσει την συνδρομή τους, είναι να σας δίνουν τυπικά τη δυνατότητα να τους πρήξετε τ'@@ με τυπικές διαδικασίες, επειδή έχουν υπογράψει το καταστατικό, χωρίς όμως να τους δίνετε δικαίωμα ούτε να βάλουν υποψηφιότητα, ούτε να ψηφίσουν  :: 

good deal δλδ  ::  απορώ γιατί δεν έχουν ζητήσει διαγραφή όλοι όσοι δεν είναι οικονομικά ενήμεροι... σοβαρά δεν το εχω καταλάβει...

----------


## NetTraptor

Κοίτα μπλεξίματα και τον nvak έχουμε μπλέξει. 
Ρε θα σας κόψει τα feeder και μετά θα λιώνετε πάνω από τα καμινέτα... δεν συμφέρει  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Κοίτα μπλεξίματα και τον nvak έχουμε μπλέξει. 
> Ρε θα σας κόψει τα feeder και μετά θα λιώνετε πάνω από τα καμινέτα... δεν συμφέρει


Γιατί, τσάμπα τα δίνει;  :: 

καραLOL δηλαδή  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Κοίτα μπλεξίματα και τον nvak έχουμε μπλέξει. 
> Ρε θα σας κόψει τα feeder και μετά θα λιώνετε πάνω από τα καμινέτα... δεν συμφέρει 
> 
> 
> Γιατί, τσάμπα τα δίνει; 
> 
> καραLOL δηλαδή 
> ...


Το ότι είσαι τρολ το έχουμε καταλάβει, το ότι είσαι αναίσθητος το έχουμε καταλάβει, το ότι δε σέβεσαι κανένα το έχουμε καταλάβει. Αυτό που αγνοούμε είναι το για πόσο ακόμη θα σε ανεχόμαστε.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Κοίτα μπλεξίματα και τον nvak έχουμε μπλέξει. 
> Ρε θα σας κόψει τα feeder και μετά θα λιώνετε πάνω από τα καμινέτα... δεν συμφέρει 
> 
> 
> Γιατί, τσάμπα τα δίνει; 
> 
> καραLOL δηλαδή


Σαφέστατα ο μπαμπάς καθαρίζει οποτε για σένα, μλκς να βρίσκονται να κάνεις την δουλειά σου και να κριτικάρεις κιόλας. Typical .... wipe  ::  
Ρε που είναι εκείνο το φλομπερ... θα βγω για κυνήγι feeder και λινκ  ::

----------


## fengi1

> Το ότι είσαι τρολ το έχουμε καταλάβει, το ότι είσαι αναίσθητος το έχουμε καταλάβει, το ότι δε σέβεσαι κανένα το έχουμε καταλάβει. Αυτό που αγνοούμε είναι το για πόσο ακόμη θα σε ανεχόμαστε.


Eχει ενα ωραιο κουμπακι στο profil που τον ξεχνας για παντα.  ::  
Το χρησιμοποιησα για πρωτη φορα σημερα.
Γιατι πολυ τον ανεχτηκαμε . Αλλα δεν φταιει αυτος αλλοι φταινε.... που τον εχουν αφησει να χορευει.
Αν την προηγουμενη βδομαδα το forum ξεπεσε τοσο και ειδαμε τα οσα ειδαμε εδω μεσα εγινε απο 2-3 με ΕΝΑΝ αρχηγο.
Αυτα και δεν προκειται να ξανα επανερθω στο θεμα.

----------


## acoul

ο κάθε ένας μας σκάβει τον λάκο του και ο κόσμος έχει κρίση και κρίνει !! για το λόγο αυτό κάποιοι σοφοί επιλέγουν τη σιωπή και αποχή, είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να μην χάσουν τους τίτλούς  ::

----------


## nvak

> εγώ το βλέπω σαν κάτι που ξεκίνησε με πολύ αισιόδοξες προοπτικές, αλλά δεν κατάφερε να ακολουθήσει το δίκτυο του οποίου σωματείο είναι(!)... και τώρα τελευταία καταλαβαίνω το γιατί...


Έλα όμως που δεν καταλαβαίνεις!! 
Ξεκίνησε πρίν το δίκτυο σαν μαγαζί που θα την έπεφτε σε επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα.
Αναπτύχθηκε όμως απότομα και πέρα απο τις προσδοκίες. 
Πλακώθηκαν οι ιδρυτικοί για τα προγράμματα, και τελικά έχασαν τον έλεγχο.

Τα μέλη κατάφεραν να το κρατήσουν ανοικτό σε όλους και με τις αποφάσεις τους να προστατέψουν το δίκτυο απο κάθε μορφή εμποροποίησης.
Τελευταία σύγκρουση πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα ήταν η περίπτωση της ALTEC, όπου μία χορηγία εκλήφθηκε απο πολλούς σαν εμποροποίηση.
Με τις αποφάσεις τους, καταφέραμε να κρατήσουμε το δίκτυο ενιαίο και ενωμένο (δες την θεσσαλονίκη)

Σήμερα βλέπω τις αισιόδοξες προοπτικές και όχι παλιά. 
Δεν υπάρχουν πλέον οι παλιές κόντρες, δεν μας εποφθαλμιά κανείς, 
όσοι ασχολούνται είναι πλέον καθαροί ερασιτέχνες και δεν το κάνουν για κάποιο όφελος, 
δεν έχουμε τα παλιά νομικά προβλήματα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ρε τούτος είναι θεοπάλαβος. Μέχρι και στο σπίτι με πήρε 11πμ σε κινητό που δεν του εχω δώσει να με απειλήσει (να το τραβήξουμε να κανουμε να μπήξουμε) και να με ρωτήσει να μου πει να του πω τι του εχω κανει και τι μου έχει κάνει...
Απλά είσαι αλλού για αλλού παιδί μου. Αμε στον διάολο αγόρι μου καθαρά και ξάστερα. Αυτό παραπαει τελικά.... Παραγνωριστήκαμε εδώ μέσα  ::

----------


## Vigor

Πάλι καλά που δεν δημοσιοποίησες και το περιεχόμενο της τηλεφωνικής συνομιλίας, σε έβλεπα να πήγαινες για banιο...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Σήμερα βλέπω τις αισιόδοξες προοπτικές και όχι παλιά. 
> Δεν υπάρχουν πλέον οι παλιές κόντρες, δεν μας εποφθαλμιά κανείς, 
> όσοι ασχολούνται είναι πλέον καθαροί ερασιτέχνες και δεν το κάνουν για κάποιο όφελος, 
> δεν έχουμε τα παλιά νομικά προβλήματα.


χμμμ ... η ενότητα του συλλόγου έχει βγάλει αράχνες, η αλήθεια προέχει από το image sorry, και στο φόρουμ παίζουν καμιά 30ριά σε στυλ τα κουρέλια τραγουδούν ακόμη ... όλα τα άλλα παιδιά είναι ότι αρπάξουμε, να συνδεθούμε όπως όπως να κατέβουν τα byte, voip, leach κλπ <-- η δουλειά να γίνει και άντε γεια. 

που είναι τα fest, workshop, τα δελτία τύπου, οι συνεργασίες, τα καλέσματα, τα πάρτι ... δεν είναι κακό να παραδεχόμαστε την πραγματικότητα, κακό είναι να προσπαθούμε να την παραποιήσουμε.

πραγματικά πάντως αν με ρωτήσεις δεν ξέρω ποιοι είναι η αγνοί και αυτούσιοι, γνήσιοι και τρελαμένοι ερασιτέχνες στην παρέα

----------


## romias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> Το ότι είσαι τρολ το έχουμε καταλάβει, το ότι είσαι αναίσθητος το έχουμε καταλάβει, το ότι δε σέβεσαι κανένα το έχουμε καταλάβει. Αυτό που αγνοούμε είναι το για πόσο ακόμη θα σε ανεχόμαστε.
> 
> 
> Eχει ενα ωραιο κουμπακι στο profil που τον ξεχνας για παντα.  
> Το χρησιμοποιησα για πρωτη φορα σημερα.
> Γιατι πολυ τον ανεχτηκαμε . Αλλα δεν φταιει αυτος αλλοι φταινε.... που τον εχουν αφησει να χορευει.
> Αν την προηγουμενη βδομαδα το forum ξεπεσε τοσο και ειδαμε τα οσα ειδαμε εδω μεσα εγινε απο 2-3 με ΕΝΑΝ αρχηγο.
> Αυτα και δεν προκειται να ξανα επανερθω στο θεμα.


 Σιγα παιδια γιατι εχει και φιλαρακια στην παραλια και ξερει κι απο χαντακια.
 ::

----------


## harrylaos

αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
The Raza Vatos Cholos!!!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ρε τούτος είναι θεοπάλαβος. Μέχρι και στο σπίτι με πήρε 11πμ σε κινητό που δεν του εχω δώσει να με απειλήσει (να το τραβήξουμε να κανουμε να μπήξουμε) και να με ρωτήσει να μου πει να του πω τι του εχω κανει και τι μου έχει κάνει...
> Απλά είσαι αλλού για αλλού παιδί μου. Αμε στον διάολο αγόρι μου καθαρά και ξάστερα. Αυτό παραπαει τελικά.... Παραγνωριστήκαμε εδώ μέσα


  ::   ::  δε φαντάζομαι να μιλας για μένα ε;

αν θες διευκρίνισε, γιατί αυτό κατάλαβα διαβάζοντας το ποστ(!)(!)

καλά προφανώς δε μιλάς για μένα, αφού δεν έχουμε μιλήσει ουδέποτε στο τηλέφωνο... 
αλλά δεν είναι και πολύ ωραίο να πετας κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς να διευκρινίζεις σε ποιον αναφέρεσαι...

----------


## papashark

> Εγώ λέω να το γυρίσουμε όπως ήταν ε??? Να ησυχάσουμε...  
> ένα κλικ away είναι...
> 
> Ανοίξτε και μια τετοια ψηφοφορία..Please!!!


Δηλαδή βρε Ιωσήφ, αυτό τώρα είναι σοβαρή αντίδραση ?

Σου ζαλίζουμε την υσηχία, οπότε θα χαλάσεις αυτό που φτιάξατε ?

Πες μου από που να το πιάσω και τι να πω...

Καταλαβαίνεις πόσο εγωϊστικό και αλαζονικό είναι αυτό που έγραψες ? 

Ξέρω θα μου πεις ότι αστειυόσουν και το έγραψες για πλάκα, αλλά αν το κάνεις, θα σου πω από τώρα ότι από τα αστεία του άλλους πολλές φορές καταλαβαίνουμε τις προθέσεις του...




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> κάπου πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι το δίκτυο που θέλει να απέχει από το σύλλογο θα θέλει να απέχει και από οποιαδήποτε άλλη μορφή οργάνωσης γιατί απλά και αυτή η μορφή οργάνωσης θα μπορούσε αύριο να χαρακτηριστεί σαν σύλλογος.
> 
> 
> Αν και συνήθως δεν συμφωνώ με τον acoul, οφείλω να ομολογήσω οτι η παραπάνω δήλωση του, πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ ουσιαστική.
> Αν θεωρήσουμε οτι δεν αναγνωρίζουμε τον παρόν σύλλογο(με οτι άσχημα ή καλα του καταλογίζονται) ώς εκπρόσωπο του δικτύου, τότε είτε θα πρέπει να πάμε σε μια άλλη μορφή οργάνωσης των μελών του δικτύου, όπου στην τελική είναι σαν να οργανώνουμε έναν νέο σύλλογο(ανεπίσημο ή μη), είτε θα πάμε σε μια κατάσταση αναρχίας όπου ο κάθενας θα κάνει του κεφαλιού. Φυσικά η 2η περίπτωση μόνο καλό δεν πρόκειται να κάνει στο δίκτυο, μιας και καμια μορφή αναρχίας δεν προσφέρει.
> Συνεπως το σημαντικό δεν είναι να διαγράψουμε/καταργήσουμε τον σύλλογο, αλλά να προσπαθήσουμε μέσα απο τις διαδικασίες που διέπουν την λειτουργία του, να τον βελτιώσουμε.
> Καλό είναι λοιπόν να αναλογιστούμε τι τύχη θέλουμε να έχει το δίκτυο μας και ανάλογα να πράξουμε..


Δεν έχετε καταλάβει ότι το πρόβλημα των περισσοτέρων δεν είναι γενικός η ύπαρξη ενός συλλόγου, αλλά ο τρόπος λειτουργείας και η συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου.
Το μισό ΒΒ του awmn έχει περάσει από τον σύλλογο και δεν έχει ξαναγυρίσει. Αυτό είναι το θέμα που θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουν όσοι είναι μέσα στο σύλλογο, αντί να κάνουν επείδηξη δύναμης και αλαζονίας, καθώς και κατηγορόντας πάντα τους άλλους για τα αποτελέσματα των δικών τους πράξεων.

Οσον αφορά τις διαδικασίες, πίστεψε με, πολύ που είμασταν μέσα προσπαθήσαμε, αλλά όσο δεν είσαι η άρχουσα τάξη, μέλον δεν έχεις. Και αν τύχει και σε κάποια στιγμή να έχεις την πλειοψηφία, θα βγει ο john70 και τα κολητάρια του, και θα σε τσακίσουν εδώ μέσα μέχρι να παραιτηθείς...




> Πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι το παρόν forum αντιπροσωπεύει τα μέλη του Συλλόγου.
> *Είναι το μόνο μέσο επικοινωνίας του Σωματείου.* 
> Λίγο σεβασμός δεν βλάπτει. Δεν είναι σωστό να χαλάτε την δουλειά των άλλων.
> 
> Στην προηγούμενη ΓΣ αποφασίστηκε η κατάργηση των αγγελιών.
> Με αυτά που γίνονται, στην επόμενη ΓΣ προβλέπεται να παρθούν ακόμη πιό αυστηρά μέτρα.
> 
> Τελικά πιστεύω ότι κακώς συζητείται η πρώτη σελίδα στο ανοικτό forum και όχι στην κλειστή ενότητα του Σωματείου.
> Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κλειδωθούν τα σχετικά θέματα. 
> ...


Νίκο η τοποθέτηση σου είναι τραγική.

Το φόρουμ και ο σύλλογος υποτίθετε ότι είναι εργαλεία του δικτύου. Χωρίς το δίκτυο ο σύλλογος δεν έχει σκοπό. Αν διαφωνείς με αυτό, τότε ξεκίνα μια κίνηση να βρείτε άλλο σκοπό για το δίκτυο, παραδώστε το hostmaster και οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία έχετε σημαντική για το δίκτυο που ανοίκει στο δίκτυο (πχ master dns), και άντε γειά, φευγάτε μια ώρα αρχίτερα.

Μιλάμε για θράσσος, αντί ο σύλλογος να σέβετε το δίκτυο, εδώ μας απειλείς Νίκο με πόρτα ?

Να απαγορεύσετε την δημοσίευση από τα μη μέλη του συλλόγου, θα πέσει τρελό γέλιο. Να πω και στον Cha0s να αλλάξει μηχάνημα στο www.5ghz.awmn, προβλέπω πολύ κίνηση....

Αν θες να φυλάξεις την δημόσια εικόνα του Σωματείου, θα σου πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις εκ των έσω.

Ασχολήσου με τον πρόεδρο του σωματείου ΣΑΣ, που χλευάζει τον κόσμο όπου βρεθεί, ασχολήσου με αξιωματούχους επιτροπών του συλλόγου ΣΑΣ, που πετάνε σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα για άλλα μέλη του συλλόγου ΣΑΣ.

Κοινώς άμα πιστεύεις ότι οι εκτός συλλόγου χαλάνε την δημόσια εικόνα, τότε σε προκαλώ να διώξεις από το φόρουμ εμένα και όλους όσους δεν γουστάρουν τον σύλλογο, BANάρετε μας, διαγράφτε μας, απαγορεύτε μας να γράφουμε, μόνο τα μέλη του συλλόγου, ούτε καν οι νέοι που έρχονται στο δίκτυο, μόνον ο σύλλογος. Θα κάνω τον κομμάντο-γιαλαντζι-προφήτη, και θα προβλέψω ότι θα τσακωνόσταστε τα μέλη μόνα σας για κανα 3 μηνο, μετά δεν θα γράφει κανείς στο φόρουμ και στο 6 μηνο θα κλείσει...

Αντε λοιπόν, για φτιάξε την δημόσια εικόνα...  ::  





> πολύ μπλα μπλα για το τίποτα.


Τελικά που είναι το θέμα ?

Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να μπει ένα κουτί ακόμα με λινκς για κάποια σημαντικά tools ? Θα χαρώ να μπει στην θέση των 10 πιο πολυλογάδων χρηστών.

Η΄ μια σελίδα όπου να υπάρχουν εκεί μαζεμένα λινκς για εργαλεία.

Πριν πιάσουμε το θέμα με τα νέα, υπήρχε καιρό το παράπονο ότι ο κόσμος πίζει στο φόρουμ όπου υπάρχει πολύ πληροφορία μη εύκολα ανακτίσημη. 

Εφόσον άλλαξε η πρώτη σελίδα, ας αλλάξει περισσότερο και η φιλοσοφία της, ας πάψει να είναι το μεγάλο κομάτι τα νέα, και ας γίνουν τα λινκς σε χρήσιμα πράγματα. 

Τα πιο σημαντικά πράγματα που περιέχει η πρώτη σελίδα (λινκς που αφορούν τους νέους), είναι χαμένα κάπου στα αριστερά, και έχουν την ίδια βαρύτητα με το ΤΟΡ 10 πιο πολυλογάδων χρηστών.

Η πρώτη σελίδα πρέπει να αφορά το δίκτυο, και έτσι όπως είναι μόνο αυτό δεν αφορά, είτε από την μία οι βλαμένες δημοσιεύσεις ειδήσεων (χέστικε η φοράδα στο αλόνι για το τοπίο τηλεπικοινωνιών της ΕΕ). 

Το Portal μας αφορά κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο (το δίκτυο), και πρέπει να είναι επικεντρομένο εκεί. Οπότε ναι το εκάστοτε bgpmap του εκάστοτε cha0s έχει θέση στην πρώτη σελίδα, πολύ περισσότερο από κάτι χαμένες εκδηλώσεις με το athens gay parade, και τα 3α συνέδρια διαφόρων...

----------


## mojiro

Ζητάτε το ένα, ζητάτε το άλλο. Δεν είναι κακό, ούτε περίεργο. Θεωρώ όμως υπερβολικό αυτό που γίνεται προκειμένου να μπει link προς την υπηρεσία του Cha0s αφού πρώτα έχει θεωρηθεί δεδομένο ότι αφού δεν είναι στο σύλλογο θα απορριφθεί.

Όσο λάθος και εάν είναι ο συλλογικός που θα απέρριπτε αυτή την πρόταση, άλλο τόσο είναι όλοι όσοι κράτησαν επιθετική στάση, δίνοντας αξία ύπαρξης σε αυτό το συλλογικό.

Υπήρξε φαγομάρα 8 ημερών που ξεκίνησε από τον Acoul για τη σελίδα. Σε 4 μέρες η σελίδα ήταν έτοιμη. Ε, τι θέλατε, να βρείτε τον Αμαζόνιο όλο σε 4 ημέρες; Σιγά-σιγά όλα θα γίνουν αρκεί να μην υπάρχουν υπερβολές.

Link θα μπει για τον Cha0s και για άλλες υπηρεσίες, κλπ κλπ κλπ. Αλλά άμα είναι να παίζεται τέτοιο σκηνικό κάθε φορά που θέλετε κάτι ε τι να πω... έχουμε γίνει αγροίκοι bit για bit...

----------


## acoul

> Ζητάτε το ένα, ζητάτε το άλλο. Δεν είναι κακό, ούτε περίεργο. Θεωρώ όμως υπερβολικό αυτό που γίνεται προκειμένου να μπει link προς την υπηρεσία του Cha0s αφού πρώτα έχει θεωρηθεί δεδομένο ότι αφού δεν είναι στο σύλλογο θα απορριφθεί.
> 
> Όσο λάθος και εάν είναι ο συλλογικός που θα απέρριπτε αυτή την πρόταση, άλλο τόσο είναι όλοι όσοι κράτησαν επιθετική στάση, δίνοντας αξία ύπαρξης σε αυτό το συλλογικό.
> 
> Υπήρξε φαγομάρα 8 ημερών που ξεκίνησε από τον Acoul για τη σελίδα. Σε 4 μέρες η σελίδα ήταν έτοιμη. Ε, τι θέλατε, να βρείτε τον Αμαζόνιο όλο σε 4 ημέρες; Σιγά-σιγά όλα θα γίνουν αρκεί να μην υπάρχουν υπερβολές.
> 
> Link θα μπει για τον Cha0s και για άλλες υπηρεσίες, κλπ κλπ κλπ. Αλλά άμα είναι να παίζεται τέτοιο σκηνικό κάθε φορά που θέλετε κάτι ε τι να πω... έχουμε γίνει αγροίκοι bit για bit...


Δεν ξέρω πως μια ζωή καταφέρνεις να έχεις πρόσβαση σε διάφορα θέματα του συλλόγου όπως του portal κλπ. μπράβο, θα πρέπει να έχεις καλό PR και να είσαι ιδιαίτερα κοινωνικός, ικανός, αγαπητός και δουλευταράς, αλλά το γεγονός παραμένει ότι δεν έγινε καμία πρόσκληση ενδιαφέροντος δημόσια για αυτό το έργο του portal. Αυτή η στάση πολύ απλά θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι συμβατή με το πνεύμα ενός συλλόγου που οφείλει να είναι ανοικτός προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις με ενημέρωση, καλέσματα και διαφάνεια.

Δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε όλοι της προσκολλήσεως σε συγκεκριμένους παράγοντες προκειμένου να έχουμε πρόσβαση στα όποια resources ώστε να μπορέσουμε να συνεισφέρουμε όλοι με τον τρόπο μας και την διάθεσή μας σε έργα, ομάδες εργασίας κλπ.

Χρόνια τώρα παρακολουθώντας στενά και με ενδιαφέρον το εγχείρημα AWMN και του συλλόγου, βλέπω συγκεκριμένα άτομα να δημιουργούν κέντρα επιρροής, συμμαχίες και να προσπαθούν να οχυρωθούν πίσω από αυτά χαράζοντας πολιτική στηριζόμενη και βασισμένη σε φανατικούς οπαδούς και υποστηρικτές και όχι την δημοκρατία και πολυμορφία ενός συλλόγου. Για το λόγο αυτό δεν υπάρχει ποτέ και καμία ενημέρωση παρά μόνο αναγγελίες τετελεσμένων καταστάσεων και δεν έχει γίνει καμία γενική συνέλευση πέρα της πρώτης από τότε που εκλέχθηκε το απερχόμενο Δ.Σ.

Μερικά ονόματα που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό ως αμετακίνητοι τεχνικοί πατέρες του συλλόγου και που χρόνια τώρα απολαμβάνουν τους τίτλους αυτούς με δυνατότητα διαχείρισης και επιρροής στο μοντέλο που λέγεται σύλλογος, καλά παιδιά μεν αλλά αμετακίνητοι και ακλόνητοι από τα πόστα και έδρανα:


```
mojiro
nettraptor
spirosco
winner
cirrus
```

υπάρχουν και άλλοι έμπιστοι της παρέας/συμμαχίας που μπορούν να έχουν ανά πάσα στιγμή πρόσβαση και επιρροή στα του συλλόγου, αυτό όμως που δεν βλέπω για πολλά χρόνια είναι νέα πρόσωπα, νέο αίμα, καλέσματα και τα συναφή και αυτό γιατί πολύ απλά οι κατέχοντες δεν έχουν καμία διάθεση να μπουν σε αυτή τη διαδικασία και να θυσιάσουν τα πόστα και τους τίτλους!

είναι και άλλα πολλά, αλλά να μη το κουράζουμε περισσότερο. Όλα αυτά σαν παράθεση ανάδρασης από κάποιον που δεν δέχεται να ενταχθεί στην οποιαδήποτε ομάδα, συμμαχία, κλίκα κλπ. βάζοντας το δίκτυο, την προσπάθεια και το σύλλογο σε δεύτερη μοίρα.

----------


## papashark

Μιχάλη είναι καθαρά θέμα αντιμετώπισης.

Γκρίνιαξε ο acoul πριν από 4 μέρες για την πρώτη σελίδα.

Aντί η απάντηση να είναι "ναι Αλέξανδρε έχεις δίκιο, θα βάλουμε τα θέματα αυτά στην πρώτη σελίδα" ή "Αλέξανδρε δίκιο έχεις θα φτιάξουμε καινούργια σελίδα", η αντιμετώπιση ήταν στην αρχή αδιαφορία, και μετά αλαζονική επίθεση.

Προφανώς στον σύλλογο επικρατεί το "η επίθεση είναι η καλύτερη άμυνα", αν και εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θα παθαίνανε οι διοικούντες γράφοντας μία από τις παραπάνω 2 προτάσεις που έγραψα. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν το έλεγαν, θα είχε τελειώσει η συζήτηση στο 3-4 ποστ.

Ζήτησε ο jolly να μπει η υπηρεσία του cha0s στην πρώτη σελίδα. Σκέψου πόσο τραγικό είναι αυτό που είπες, "έχει θεωρηθεί δεδομένο ότι αφού δεν είναι στον σύλλογο θα απορριφθεί". Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν δεν είναι αν θα μπει το λινκ, αλλά πως έχουμε καταντήσει να θεωρούμε ότι είναι δεδομένο ότι θα αποριφθεί...

Και βέβαια και εδώ έχουμε την ίδια απαράδεκτη στάση από πλευράς συλλόγου, στην αρχή αδιαφορία, και μετά αλαζονική επίθεση στο στυλ "αν συνεχίσετε να μιλάτε, θα κλείσουμε και αυτό που φτιάξαμε", μέχρι την απίστευτα ακραία φωνή του Nvak του στυλ "όσοι δεν είναι μέλη στον σύλλογο να φύγουν από το φόρουμ".

Μιχάλη θέλει 2 για να γίνει ο καβγάς, και δυστυχώς οι διοικούντες στον σύλλογο είναι με το χέρι στην σκανδάλη επί μονίμου βάσεως.

Υπάρχουν φορές που ο απίστευτος εγωϊσμός που υπάρχει εκεί στον σύλλογο, δημιουργεί προβλήμα από το τίποτα, πολλές φορές είναι τόσο απλό να γραφτεί ένα "δίκιο έχετε θα κοιτάξουμε να κάνουμε κάτι γι' αυτό" και να τελειώσουν όλα, αλλά αντίθετα βλέπουμε αλαζονικές επιθέσεις όπου κυρίως ο πάρεδρος τον τελευταίο χρόνο όποιον του κάνει κριτική/προτάσεις/διαμαρτυρία/κλπ, τον αντιμετωπίζει ως σκουπίδι θυμίζοντας μωβ εποχές....

----------


## mojiro

> ...


γιατί βγάζεις τον εαυτό σου εκτός;

----------


## NetTraptor

mojiro
nettraptor
spirosco
winner
cirrus

Και συμπληρώνω
Ernest0x
Cha0s
ysam
netsailor
badge
JB172
mernion
paravoid
Acinonyx
petzi
socrates

και ίσως 5-6 που ξεχνάω, ακόμα και εσύ είχες τα 2 serveraki της λέσχης και όχι μόνο σε πλήρη κατάληψη. Όπως βλέπεις η λίστα είναι πολύ ανάμικτη σε παλαιότητα, ηλικία, εμπειρία και ο καθένας έχει ακουμπήσει εξοπλισμό και υπηρεσίες μια διάφορους τρόπους. 

Απλά κάποιοι δεν θέλουν, αλλοι εκ των πραγμάτων δεν μπορούν λόγο γνώσεων, αλλοι δεν γιατί βαρέθηκαν και αλλοι κρίθηκαν ακατάλληλοι για διαφορετικούς αλλά και ίδιους λόγους. Δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να σου εξηγήσουμε πάλι σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκεις. 
Επίσης αν μου φέρεις παραδείγματα θα σου πω ακριβώς γιατί δεν ή γιατί ναι. Δεν εχω κανένα πρόβλημα να μοιραστώ τις προσωπικές μου απόψεις. 

Μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε. Τα resources είναι εκεί. Ένα pm ή ένα τηλέφωνο είναι μακρυά. Μερικά ακόμα click για το προσωπικό περιβάλλον εργασίας του κάθε πειραματιζόμενου και τέλος. 

Να Καλέσουμε ποιον πες μου για να βάλουμε ένα Drupal. Τον θείο μου τον τρουμαν? Να κάνουμε ΓΣ? Να κάνουμε διαγωνισμό? Να παρακαλεσουμε? Να φτιάξουμε μια αηδία thread σαν εκείνο που βγάζαμε τα μάτια μας πριν μια βδομάδα? Να φάμε 20 πίτσες? τι πες μου?

Προτιμώ το σηκώνω το μανίκια, παίρνω 3-4 που αποδεδειγμένα έχουν λίγη όρεξη για προσφορά, έχουν γνώσεις και σηκώνουμε κάτι που χρονομετρημένα μαζί με τον ύπνο τις φυσικές ανάγκες, και την δουλειά, μας πήρε 3 ώρες στο τηλέφωνο, 6 κούπες καφέ μέσα στις 4μερες και 1ωρα που χρειάστηκε για να υλοποιηθεί. Πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που ο Spirosco είχε σηκώσει τα μανίκια? Πριν 3 Χρόνια. Κατάντια καθιστικής διαμαρτυρίας είναι αυτό το πράγμα. Προσωπικά ντρέπομαι να ανοίγω τέτοιες κουβέντες με τον τρόπο που τοποθετείσαι συνεχεία.

Στο είπα και πριν. Όποιος θέλει καβαλάει το τραίνο... Εσύ κάτσε και κοίτα τις ρόδες αν γυρίζουν καλά.

Οσο για το λινκ ....



> Έχουμε πολλά να κάνουμε ακόμα... let's add this to the list


Νομίζω η τοποθέτηση ήταν εξ' αρχής πεντακάθαρη. Μετά τα χθεσινοβραδινά όμως, η προθυμία και η κατανόηση μου ειλικρινά έχει πέσει στον πάτο.
Κάντε ότι θέλετε οι 3-4 προβληματικοί. Φωνάξτε πηδήξτε σπάστε τα, δείρετε κανέναν ακόμα, πάρτε τηλέφωνα απειλητικά, ότι θέλετε. Το τροπάριο θα αλλάξει αλλιώς δεν την παλεύουμε εδώ μέσα ποια.
[attachment=0:7ddkce6v]150px-HomeEarthRodAustralia1.jpg[/attachment:7ddkce6v]

----------


## commando

> Το τροπάριο θα αλλάξει αλλιώς ....


Δεν αντεξα να μη ποσταρω αυτο αλλα αν θεωρηθει προσβολη δεχομαι προκαταβολικα μερικες μερες μπαν.!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T9DGcgBRq4

----------


## JollyRoger

> πάρτε τηλέφωνα απειλητικά


 τελικά σε απείλησε κανείς ή παπάτζα για να το παίξεις δικαίως παρεξηγημένος;

----------


## acoul

τελικά χωρίς μοντ μια χαρά παίζει το φόρουμ. να μην μπέρδευαν και κάποιοι σταυροφόροι στο Δ.Σ. τον σύλλογο με startup σχήμα κλειστών προδιαγραφών ή prive VIP club όλα θα ήταν μια χαρά.

χρέος του συλλόγου είναι να ενημερώνει, να κάνει καλέσματα και ανοίγματα προς όλους και σε όλους. δεν είναι startup ή club με ειδική αξιολόγηση για το ποιος θα ενημερωθεί και ποιος θα συμμετέχει στα του συλλόγου.

για να μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις, έχω δηλώσει εδώ και καιρό και εγώ και ο papashark ενδιαφέρον για την ενημέρωση της πρώτης σελίδας. θα παίξουμε μπάλα όλοι μαζί ή όχι; θα πρέπει να σε πάρω τηλέφωνο; ποια είναι η διαδικασία; τα λέω εδώ γιατί μπορεί να θέλουν και άλλοι να παίξουν μπάλα.

και είναι καιρός να ξεκαθαριστεί το ζήτημα που εδώ και καιρό έχει θέσει ο jolly και ο papa. Το φόρουμ είναι στην υπηρεσία του συλλόγου ή είναι στην υπηρεσία του δικτύου που ο σύλλογος απλά ευγενικά παρέχει; αν δεν είναι είναι στην υπηρεσία του δικτύου ίσως θα πρέπει το δίκτυο να αρχίσει να ψάχνει για το δικό του φόρουμ, cms, portal, news κλπ.

----------


## nvak

> Το φόρουμ είναι στην υπηρεσία του συλλόγου ή είναι στην υπηρεσία του δικτύου που ο σύλλογος απλά ευγενικά παρέχει;


To site http://www.awmn.net ελέγχεται απο τα μέλη του Σωματείου και υπάρχει για να εξυπηρετεί την Ασύρματη Κοινότητα και τις δημόσιες σχέσεις του Σωματείου.

Το forum του είναι ελεύθερο σε όλους όσους αποδέχονται τους κανόνες του.

----------


## JollyRoger

όπως αναφέρεται και στο συλλογοκαταστατικό....
"Το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών θα διέπεται σε όλα τα επίπεδα από χαρακτήρα ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό, ελεύθερο και συμμετοχικό. "

----------


## nvak

> όπως αναφέρεται και στο συλλογοκαταστατικό....
> "Το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών θα διέπεται σε όλα τα επίπεδα από χαρακτήρα ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό, ελεύθερο και συμμετοχικό. "


Αυτό ισχύει για όσους αποδέχονται το συλλογοκαταστατικό.

----------


## JollyRoger

και για το πραγματικό "Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών", τι ισχύει; συλλογοφασισμός;  ::

----------


## enaon

Ζούμε πάντως ιστορικές στιγμές. 

Κάποτε θα ακούσουμε την λέξη φορουμομουρμούρα, και θα νιώσουμε καλά, θα νιώσουμε in, θα ξέρουμε ακριβώς τι εννοεί αυτός που το είπε..

----------


## commando

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTi1MOrHUlQ

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
>  Το φόρουμ είναι στην υπηρεσία του συλλόγου ή είναι στην υπηρεσία του δικτύου που ο σύλλογος απλά ευγενικά παρέχει;
> 
> 
> To site http://www.awmn.net ελέγχεται απο τα μέλη του Σωματείου και υπάρχει για να εξυπηρετεί την Ασύρματη Κοινότητα και τις δημόσιες σχέσεις του Σωματείου.
> 
> Το forum του είναι ελεύθερο σε όλους όσους αποδέχονται τους κανόνες του.


Αυτή η μανία του ελέγχου μας έχει καταστρέψει...

Είδαμε τι σκατά έγινε το φόρουμ τον τελευταίο καιρό με τον "έλεγχο των μελών του σωματείου"....

----------


## bedazzled

Deleted by request

----------


## enaon

απίστευτος είσαι ρε φίλε όποιος και αν είσαι πάντως  ::  Μακριά από εμάς που είπε και ο ysam, αλλά απίστευτος. 
Θα τον λέμε nettrapted τώρα τον Ιωσήφ για να μάθει μπλέκει σε βλακείες.

Έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια, δεν είμαστε πλέον φτερό στον άνεμο, δεν μπορεί κανείς εύκολα να μας αλλάξει χαρακτήρα χωρίς να μας ταρακουνήσει, επομένως και οι χειρότεροι φόβοι μας δεν έχουν βάση πια. Μακάρι να αναλάβει ο acoul ή όποιος άλλος έχει όρεξη παιδιά, ακόμα και αν τα κάνει πολύ χάλια, πάλι πλάκα θα έχει, θα έχουμε κάτι να ασχολούμαστε.

----------


## JollyRoger

πάντως να μου το λέγανε...

θα 'λεγα μπααα υπερβολές...



τι κλίκες και τα συναφή δλδ... ο άλλος λέει έχουν εκλέξει ήδη το επόμενο ΔΣ  ::  αφασία...

καλά το 'πε ο acoul, κεκλεισμένων των θυρών  ::  ...


εύγε παιδιά... αυτά είναι...

και μετά απορώ εγώ γιατί τρώω γείωση όταν λέω για ψηφοφορίες δικτύου....  ::  ... εδώ προφανώς ουτε τα μέλη του συλλόγου δεν έχουν λόγο...  ::  ...


αυτό που μόλις παρατήρησα και ξενέρωσα απίστευτα... είναι οτι η ημερομηνία ταιριάζει με τις παραιτήσεις των mods...

δλδ κι οι πρωην mods στο κόλπο; 

Παραιτήθηκαν για να "νύψουν τα χείρας τους", για να γίνει καλή προβοκάτσια;...

χάνω πάσα ιδέα για κάποια άτομα  :: 


ps. enaon ευχαριστώ που τα επιβεβαίωσες, επειδή σοβαρά δυσκολευόμουν να τα πιστέψω όλα αυτά... μου φαίνονται κοματάκι extreme θράσος...

----------


## acoul

> απίστευτος είσαι ρε φίλε όποιος και αν είσαι πάντως  Μακριά από εμάς που είπε και ο ysam, αλλά απίστευτος. 
> Θα τον λέμε nettrapted τώρα τον Ιωσήφ για να μάθει μπλέκει σε βλακείες.
> 
> Έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια, δεν είμαστε πλέον φτερό στον άνεμο, δεν μπορεί κανείς εύκολα να μας αλλάξει χαρακτήρα χωρίς να μας ταρακουνήσει, επομένως και οι χειρότεροι φόβοι μας δεν έχουν βάση πια. Μακάρι να αναλάβει ο acoul ή όποιος άλλος έχει όρεξη παιδιά, ακόμα και αν τα κάνει πολύ χάλια, πάλι πλάκα θα έχει, θα έχουμε κάτι να ασχολούμαστε.


άστο Σωτήρη δεν σώζεται με τίποτε ... όπου και να το πιάσεις λερώνεσαι και φταίει η νοοτροπία του να μη φροντίζουμε έστω και στο ελάχιστο το μέρος που παίζουμε ... για το λόγο αυτό οι ασχήμιες και το ατάλαντο παρελαύνουν περίτρανα αγέρωχες και ανενόχλητες παντού γύρω μας και εδώ στο μικρό σχολείο του AWMN και έξω στο μεγάλο την κοινωνία μας. να μαθαίναμε τουλάχιστο από τα παθήματα καλά θα ήταν --> αλλά που; δεν έχουμε χρόνο ούτε να σκεφτούμε, το κάνουν άλλοι για μας ... ως πότε άραγε;

κράτα την όμορφη αυλή σου για τους συνεργάτες που "θα" σε "στηρίζουν", ανάλογου, προσεχτικά επιλεγμένου και διαλεγμένου επιπέδου, κουλτούρας και νοοτροπίας αλλά να μοιράζεσαι την σοφία σου που και που στο φόρουμ για να μη νοιώθουμε ότι μας έχεις τελείως εγκαταλείψει ... αν και οι πραγματικοί παράγοντες συνήθως είναι τελείως αόρατοι και αφανείς βλέπε commando στην Π.Ε. nikpangr fiasco! στην κοπή της πίτας στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά όμως έλα, έστω για τα προσχήματα ... εκτός αν σε χαλάει πολύ όλο αυτό το πράμα που λέγεται σύλλογος και κοινότητα AWMN ... πολλούς τους ζαλίζει αφόρητα ... καλύτερα μια startup, CEO, μια κλειστή περιφραγμένη αυλή και άλλα sexy σχήματα των ημερών μας --> που να μπλέκεις με πολλά κοκόρια από διάφορες ράτσες, ποίηση και άλλα παρατράγουδα ...

κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να αξιολογούμε και βαθμολογούμε τα πράγματα και τις καταστάσεις με βάση τις ώρες πτήσης, το αντίκρισμα και το πραγματικό έργο που έχουν στο ενεργητικό τους! όσο για την νοοτροπία του ανοικτού, του ελεύθερου, του να μοιράζονται οι πόροι για καλύτερη ανάπτυξη, εξέλιξη, ευημερία και ποιότητα ζωής, θέλει άφθονη ζύμωση ακόμη ...

@jolly & Cia, ποιοι ευθύνονται άραγε που παίζουν μπάλα ατάλαντοι και άκομψοι παίχτες; μήπως η αποχή και η αδιαφορία απλά τους διαιωνίζει και τους παραδίδει τα ινία αβασάνιστα !!

ένας από τους λόγους που ΔΕΝ πρέπει να υπάρχουν μοντ στο φόρουμ του AWMN είναι ότι αν υπήρχαν δεν θα μπορούσαμε να διαβάζουμε αυτές τις αλήθειες. θα είχαν σβηστεί και απομακρυνθεί με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες !! αλλά τελικά δεν είμαστε όλοι ένας κιμάς και ο σκοπός δεν αγιάζει τα μέσα για όλους. κάποια παιδιά, οι τελευταία ομάδα των μοντ, το απέδειξε αυτό με την ευθιξία της και την παραίτησή τους από τα έδρανα, τα πόστα και την εξουσία !!

Για να δούμε τι μας έχουν μαγειρέψει οι σοφοί παντογνώστες για το επόμενο Δ.Σ. αυτοί που σκέφτονται και φροντίζουν για εμάς χωρίς εμάς. υποπτεύομαι ότι υπάρχει σχέδιο να μαζεύουν το ζαρζαβατικό που εισπράττουν κατά καιρούς από την κερκίδα, άφθονο σε ποσότητα, προκειμένου να φτιάχνουν ειδική σάλτσα για μακαρονάδες και πίτσες που καταναλώνονται κεκλεισμένων των θυρών από την ελίτ !!

Edit: για να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι, καταδικάζω την δημόσια διαρροή προσωπικών δεδομένων και γενικότερα με κάθε μορφή δωσιλογισμού, δεν μου έρχεται πιο δόκιμος όρος. σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ευθυγραμμίζομαι με αυτό το πνεύμα και μέθοδο.

----------


## mojiro

πως περνάνε οι καιροί... τς τς τς, από τον ποιητικό λόγο, στον πολιτικό, το έχει ρίξει ο Acoul, από εκεί που απάνταγε με μια φράση(σε στυλ από τη Πόλη έρχομαι και στη κορφή κανέλα), τώρα κάθεται και αναλύει... αναλύει... αναλύει... πετά σπόντες...

Πριν δύο χρόνια υπήρχε ο συνασπισμός Acoul + Dti... φέτος Acoul + Nickpan... που ξέρεις σε δύο χρόνια μπορεί να είναι Acoul + Beddazled... αχ πως περνάνε οι καιροί...

----------


## spirosco

Δεν ξερω τι ειναι πιο περιεργο, να ειμαστε ολοι προβατα που συμφωνουμε με τον nettraptor ή τον spirosco που θεωρουν τον χ και τα φερεφωνα του φθηνους πολιτηκαντηδες ή να το παραδεχομαστε τελικα.

Μπε

----------


## The Undertaker

> πως περνάνε οι καιροί... τς τς τς, από τον ποιητικό λόγο, στον πολιτικό, το έχει ρίξει ο Acoul, από εκεί που απάνταγε με μια φράση(σε στυλ από τη Πόλη έρχομαι και στη κορφή κανέλα), τώρα κάθεται και αναλύει... αναλύει... αναλύει... πετά σπόντες...
> 
> Πριν δύο χρόνια υπήρχε ο συνασπισμός Acoul + Dti... φέτος Acoul + Nickpan... που ξέρεις σε δύο χρόνια μπορεί να είναι Acoul + Beddazled... αχ πως περνάνε οι καιροί...


ο acoul είναι σταθερή αξία ε;;;  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Δεν ξερω τι ειναι πιο περιεργο, να ειμαστε ολοι προβατα που συμφωνουμε με τον nettraptor ή τον spirosco που θεωρουν τον χ και τα φερεφωνα του φθηνους πολιτηκαντηδες ή να το παραδεχομαστε τελικα.
> 
> Μπε


αχ βρε μαστρο-Σπύρο μεγαλώσαμε και μυαλό δεν βάλαμε. δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι πιο έξυπνος και προικισμένος τελικά στον χώρο μας, ο αιώνιος one-man-show admin, linux expert αλλά mikrotik user, με ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία στις τούρτες --> δεν κουνιέμαι δεν πάω πουθενά, τραβάτε με και ας κλαίω, θα τραγουδάω το τραγούδι του φτωχός και μόνος admin για μια ζωή <-- που πρέπει κάθε τόσο και λίγο να κάνει restart τον mail server για να δικαιολογεί την ύπαρξη και αξία του και να απολαμβάνει τους τίτλους, τις δάφνες και το πόστο ή κάποιες άλλες ψυχές που τα απολαμβάνουν όλα αυτά απλά ρίχνοντας αβασάνιστα και σποραδικά καμιά βαρύγδουπη ατάκα στο φόρουμ ... μα καλά δεν έχεις βαρεθεί να τρως συνέχεια και μόνος σου ομελέτες και στραπατσάδες <-- αυτές που έχουν και ντομάτα μέσα --> γερό και ανοξείδωτο στομάχι, όλα τα αλέθει <-- πάω στοίχημα ότι και του john70 τέτοιο είναι  :: 

για να μην το κουράζουμε, ότι πόστα και να ζεσταίνουν αμετακίνητα ορισμένες ψυχές, δυστυχώς χωρίς το απαραίτητο έργο και αποτέλεσμα, δεν μπορούν να διώξουν κανένα μα κανένα από το playground που είναι για όλους! αν κάτι δεν γίνεται σωστά και με τις πρέπουσες διαδικασίες θα υπάρχει πάντα ο απαραίτητος θόρυβος παρόλο που με τέτοιων προδιαγραφών στομάχι δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει αποτέλεσμα. <-- στην τελική χόμπι είναι, να περνάμε καλά έχει σημασία!

----------


## spirosco

Το θα-θα-θα συνηθως απεχει απο τη πραγματικοτητα Αλεξ.
Καλυτερα να εισαι προσγειωμενος κατ'εμε, απο το να κυνηγας τους στοχους που ταζεις στον εαυτο σου και στους αλλους χωρις να ξερεις καν αν μπορεις να τους πετυχεις.
Αυτο πρακτικα ισχυει γι'αυτο που αποκαλω εγω χομπυ.

Οι δοξες και τα στεφανια αποδιδονται συνηθως στη πλατεια συνταγματος. Εδω -aka πραγματικοτητα- αποδιδονται τουρτες, trolls, μεσηλικες που πασχιζουν να αποδειξουν κατι (οτι ναναι), ατομα που νομιζουν πως ξερουν κατι παραπανω, μετακομισεις, εξωσεις, κλπ.
Για ποια δοξα και πρασινους ιππους μιλαμε?  ::  

Κανεις δεν εμποδισε κανεναν και πουθενα να παρει οποια ηνια θελει. Βεβαια οταν καποιος χανει την υπομονη του και αρχιζει να θεωρει προβατακια τους αλλους επειδη ισως δεν τον παιζουν, τοτε τι να περιμενουμε απο αυτον αν αναλαβει το ποστο του βοσκου?

Τελικα δεν καταλαβα ποιος πρεπει να προβληματιστει περισσοτερο, οι αιωνιοι κλικαδοροι ή ο καθε Γκορτσος-wanabe?

----------


## acoul

> Το θα-θα-θα συνηθως απεχει απο τη πραγματικοτητα Αλεξ.
> Καλυτερα να εισαι προσγειωμενος κατ'εμε, απο το να κυνηγας τους στοχους που ταζεις στον εαυτο σου και στους αλλους χωρις να ξερεις καν αν μπορεις να τους πετυχεις.
> Αυτο πρακτικα ισχυει γι'αυτο που αποκαλω εγω χομπυ.
> 
> Οι δοξες και τα στεφανια αποδιδονται συνηθως στη πλατεια συνταγματος. Εδω -aka πραγματικοτητα- αποδιδονται τουρτες, trolls, μεσηλικες που πασχιζουν να αποδειξουν κατι (οτι ναναι), ατομα που νομιζουν πως ξερουν κατι παραπανω, μετακομισεις, εξωσεις, κλπ.
> Για ποια δοξα και πρασινους ιππους μιλαμε?  
> 
> Κανεις δεν εμποδισε κανεναν και πουθενα να παρει οποια ηνια θελει. Βεβαια οταν καποιος χανει την υπομονη του και αρχιζει να θεωρει προβατακια τους αλλους επειδη ισως δεν τον παιζουν, τοτε τι να περιμενουμε απο αυτον αν αναλαβει το ποστο του βοσκου?
> 
> Τελικα δεν καταλαβα ποιος πρεπει να προβληματιστει περισσοτερο, οι αιωνιοι κλικαδοροι ή ο καθε Γκορτσος-wanabe?


αρχίζεις να acoulίζεις! δεν καταλαβαίνω τα μισά από αυτά που γράφεις!

----------


## spirosco

Τοτε αυτο σημαινει πως συνενοηθηκαμε Αλεξ  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

εγώ ήμουν περίεργος να δω τι θα ακολουθήσει....

κάποιες συγνώμες;

κάποιες παραιτήσεις

ΤΙΠΟΤΑ?!?!  ::   ::  

σαν να μην έχουμε δει ακόμα τπτ μου φαίνεται....
αφού το να βγεί στη φόρα κάτι τέτοιο δεν συγκινεί κανέναν να πεί έστω ένα "συγνώμη ρε παιδιά που σας περνάμε για ΤΟΣΟ μ@λ@κες"... φαντάσου...  :: 


ένα μέλος του συλλόγου που να εξεπλάγην?! Που να απογοητεύθηκε απο την συμπεριφορά του "προέδρου" του, προς το σύλλογο και προς το δίκτυο?!

κανείς που να έχει ακουμπήσει "το σύλλογο" και να μη "βρωμάει" υπάρχει;

nvak, να υποθέσω οτι αυτά τα γνώριζες κι εσύ όταν μας έλεγες για "έλεγχο παρα των μελών του σωματείου"?
μήπως εννούσες τελικά "έλεγχο παρα 5-10 μελών του σωματείου"?

με στημένες εκλογές και mods κλπ?!?!?!



@acoul, προσωπικά νομίζω οτι μάλλον πρέπει να διατηρώ αποστάσεις απο τέτοια λέρα... όχι να πλησιάσω και περισσότερο  :: 
φτουφτου... μακρυά απο μας... 
ποτέ δεν ξέρεις με τι σκ@τ@ μπορεί να βρεθείς πασαλειμμένος....

----------


## nikpanGR

*Klika* απλά είσαστε για κλάματα.......τόσο μα τόσο ματαιόδοξοι......  ::   ::  
Άγαμοι θύται

----------


## acoul

> Τοτε αυτο σημαινει πως συνενοηθηκαμε Αλεξ


ναι, μπορείς ανενόχλητα να συνεχίσεις να κάνεις εσαεί restart τον mail server και εγώ ανενόχλητα να σχολιάζω επί τούτου και άλλων συμπαθητικών ανέμων και υδάτων ώστε άμα κάτσει κανένα σουβλάκι χάπενινγκ μετά από καιρό να έχουμε ιστορίες να θυμόμαστε, να λέμε και να κλαίμε από τα γέλια όπως πως να κάνεις εγκατάσταση openwrt με τρία κλικ!!

----------


## nikpanGR

> Το θα-θα-θα συνηθως απεχει απο τη πραγματικοτητα Αλεξ.
> Καλυτερα να εισαι προσγειωμενος κατ'εμε, απο το να κυνηγας τους στοχους που ταζεις στον εαυτο σου και στους αλλους χωρις να ξερεις καν αν μπορεις να τους πετυχεις.
> Αυτο πρακτικα ισχυει γι'αυτο που αποκαλω εγω χομπυ.
> 
> Οι δοξες και τα στεφανια αποδιδονται συνηθως στη πλατεια συνταγματος. Εδω -aka πραγματικοτητα- αποδιδονται τουρτες, trolls, μεσηλικες που πασχιζουν να αποδειξουν κατι (οτι ναναι), ατομα που νομιζουν πως ξερουν κατι παραπανω, μετακομισεις, εξωσεις, κλπ.
> Για ποια δοξα και πρασινους ιππους μιλαμε?  
> 
> Κανεις δεν εμποδισε κανεναν και πουθενα να παρει οποια ηνια θελει. Βεβαια οταν καποιος χανει την υπομονη του και αρχιζει να θεωρει προβατακια τους αλλους επειδη ισως δεν τον παιζουν, τοτε τι να περιμενουμε απο αυτον αν αναλαβει το ποστο του βοσκου?
> 
> Τελικα δεν καταλαβα ποιος πρεπει να προβληματιστει περισσοτερο, οι αιωνιοι κλικαδοροι ή ο καθε Γκορτσος-wanabe?


επίπεδο κατσίκας...τελικά...Ψηφίστε τον....Αν και δεν χρειάζεται ..αιώνιος είναι ενα πράγμα σαν τον Μητσοτάκη....χαχαχα

----------


## ysam

Καλό θα ήταν να μιλάνε αυτοί που ήταν τεχνικοί, ήθελαν (είχαν τα αρχίδια) να βάλουν τα χέρια τους στην καυτή πατάτα και όχι οι άσχετοι επί των τεχνικών θεμάτων. 

Admins έχουμε και άλλους και όχι μόνο τον Σπύρο. Ας είναι καλά όλοι αυτοί λοιπόν που τρέχουν για εμάς χωρίς εμάς να λέτε και αφήστε τις ηλιθιότητες, καφρίλες και τα συναφή. 

Τέλος κάποιοι έχουν μπερδέψει την δουλειά με το χόμπι και τον εθελοντισμό. Εδώ δεν πληρώνουμε κανέναν να κάνει αυτό που κάνει οπότε δεν μπορούμε να ζητάμε και τα ρέστα στο τέλος. Όσο μπορεί ο καθένας και με όποιο χρόνο διαθέτει κάνει αυτά που μπορεί. Αν ο στόχος μερικών βλαμμένων εδώ μέσα είναι να εξαντλήσουν κάθε πιθανή υπομονή κάποιον ανθρώπων τότε μάλλον θα το πετύχουνε αλλά μετά να δούμε τι θα γίνει και ποιοι θα ασχολούνται. 

Έλεος πια.

----------


## nvak

> nvak, να υποθέσω οτι αυτά τα γνώριζες κι εσύ όταν μας έλεγες για "έλεγχο παρα των μελών του σωματείου"?
> μήπως εννούσες τελικά "έλεγχο παρα 5-10 μελών του σωματείου"?
> 
> με στημένες εκλογές και mods κλπ?!?!?!


Ο έλεγχος γίνεται με τις αποφάσεις της ΓΣ. Σ' αυτές δίνονται οι αρμοδιότητες, επιλέγονται τα πρόσωπα, συστήνονται οι ομάδες.

Μεθοδεύσεις υπήρχαν και πάντα θα υπάρχουν. Το να σε καταφέρει κάποιος να μην έρθεις στην ΓΣ είναι ίσως μία απο αυτές.... 
Δικαίωμα του καθενός είναι να έχει την παρέα του, να την υποστηρίζει, να συμπαθεί κάποιους και να αντιπαθεί άλλους.
*Κανένας όμως δεν μπορεί να γίνει "το Σωματείο" ή "το Δίκτυο", εκτός και αν τον αφήσουμε.*

(Όσο για μένα, η μόνη επικοινωνία μου με την κοινότητα είναι αυτό το forum, μιάς και σπανίως βρίσκομαι στα καφέ, δεν έχω voip και δεν συμμετέχω σε κάποια ομάδα εργασίας  ::  )

----------


## ysam

..... εκτός από την δική σου ομάδα με τα παραπάνω από 2/3 feeders σε όλο το δίκτυο.. Νίκο αν και ομάδα >=2 αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν προσφέρεις. 

Κοίτα να δεις τώρα που θα αμφισβητηθούν και άτομα με τεράστια προσφορά... Τα νεύρα μου...

----------


## Cha0s

> Κοίτα να δεις τώρα που θα αμφισβητηθούν και άτομα με τεράστια προσφορά... Τα νεύρα μου...



Χόμπυ κάνουμε, μην νευριάζεις ντε  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Τοτε αυτο σημαινει πως συνενοηθηκαμε Αλεξ 
> 
> 
> ναι, μπορείς ανενόχλητα να συνεχίσεις να κάνεις εσαεί restart τον mail server και εγώ ανενόχλητα να σχολιάζω επί τούτου και άλλων συμπαθητικών ανέμων και υδάτων ώστε άμα κάτσει κανένα σουβλάκι χάπενινγκ μετά από καιρό να έχουμε ιστορίες να θυμόμαστε, να λέμε και να κλαίμε από τα γέλια όπως πως να κάνεις εγκατάσταση openwrt με τρία κλικ!!


Βρε Αλεξ αφου δεν ειναι ως προς την αναπτυξη το προβλημα σου, μην με δουλευεις τωρα (περα απο το ατυχες παραδειγμα σου).
Οταν αγορασθηκαν τα 2 64μπιτα πριν 2-3 χρονια, το ενα που στηθηκε μαλιστα στο σπιτι σου το αξιοποιησαμε αμεσα βαζοντας εκει το wind, ενω το αλλο το πηγες και το σωριασες σε μια γωνια του Δημοκριτου για να κανεις το κονσομασιον σου.
Επρεπε να τεντωσουν τα νευρα μας για να το παρουμε τελικα πισω και να το αξιοποιησουμε κι αυτο (αφου εξαντληθηκαν πρωτα ολα τα ειδη αραχνης που ειχε πιασει).

Δεν καταλαβαινω με τι θρασος πεταγεσε και μιλας για one man show και δυσκινητα ds, admins κλπ.
Μας θεωρεις ανυπαρκτους επειδη αποφευγουμε το δημοσιο ξεκατινιασμα και τα πετας ετσι φορα παρτιδα?

Παρτο χαμπαρι επιτελους κι εσυ και οι υπολοιπες μαριονετες σου πως ολοι μας εισπρατουμε οτι αξιζουμε, τιποτα λιγοτερο και τιποτα περισσοτερο.
Τωρα αν θιχτει και κανενας, ας βολευτει με ενα three finger salute γιατι δεν εχουμε τιποτα αλλο να προσφερουμε.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> ...


Δεν αμφισβήτησε κανείς ότι έχεις προσφέρει.δεν αμφισβήτησε κανείς οτι έχεις ξοδέψει ώρες στο χομπύ σου προσφέροντας,το κοκορεμα είναι αυτο πού ενοχλεί και ο ιδιαίτερος τονισμός,σε σημείο υπερτονισμού κάθε εργασίας σου,ενω υπάρχουν και άλλα παιδια στο δίκτυο πού έχουν προσφέρει και δεν κοκορεύονται γιατι η ανατροφή τους δεν τους το επιτρέπει,διότι δεν έμαθαν έτσι απο τους γονείς τους,διότι προσφέρουν γιατι γουστάρουν να προσφέρουν και όχι για να κοκορευτούν για κάθε μικρή η μεγάλη προσφορα που κάνανε στο δίκτυο,γιατι εδω αν έχεις καταλάβει μιλάμε για ένα μεγάλο δίκτυο και όχι για τον μικρό και αξιοθρήνητο σύλλογο ΑΜΔΑ.......ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΚΛΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΙ ΕΓΩΙΣΜΟΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΩΝ....

----------


## jamesbond

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


πάλι εσύ εδώ? ακόμα δεν έκανες διαγραφή το account?

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> ...


ότι και να λες βρε Σπύρο τα πόστα άλλοι τα ζεσταίνουν χρόνια τώρα και έχουν γίνει ένα με αυτά χωρίς να υπάρχει χώρος και διάθεση για κανένα άλλον. δεν λέω για τον εαυτό μου, τρελός είμαι, έχω πήξει στους servers & routers να με κυνηγάνε συνεχώς και από όλες τις μεριές, αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε σε όλο το δίκτυο αυτό το one-man-show αιώνιος admin χτυπάει κάπως περίεργα και στον πιο αφελή ...

λοιπόν ας κανονιστεί άμεσα και με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες να ξεκινήσει ο Πάνος και όποιος άλλος έχει όρεξη και κέφι να ενημερώνει και να βάζει κανένα νέο στην πρώτη σελίδα και να χαλαρώσει λίγο αυτή η μανία απόλυτου ελέγχου και εξουσίας από μερικούς που το έχουν δει τεράστιοι και πελώριοι. όλοι μαζί την μπάλα !!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Κοίτα να δεις τώρα που θα αμφισβητηθούν και άτομα με τεράστια προσφορά... Τα νεύρα μου...


 μήπως θα έπρεπε να τους σέβεστε λίγο παραπάνω, και να προσέχετε να μην τους εκθέσετε ως μέλη του συλλόγου που σας υποστηρίζουν, πριν κάνετε αυτά τα ξεφτιλίκια;

μήπως έπρεπε να τα λες στον καθρεφτη, κοινώς;


όταν βγαίνει ο πρόεδρος και δηλώνει οτι οι εκλογές είναι στημένες, και τον υποστηρίζουν και οι συλλογοmods (με προβοκάτσια), και τα συλλογομέλη... (όπως η χάρη σου και όσοι πόσταραν εδώ, χωρίς δείχνουν να έχουν καμία συναίσθηση του τι έγινε,για παράδειγμα)

είναι παράλογο να σκεφτεί κανείς οτι όσοι είναι εκεί το κάνουν για κάποιο ιδιοτελή και όχι κοινωφελή σκοπό;


αηδία, ειλικρινά...

πλήρης διαστρέβλωση του όρου "συλλογικό"... στη μία άκρη είναι το "συλλογική δουλειά"....
και στην άλλη άκρη είναι το "συλλογική" παρουσίαση by σΑΜΔΑ... μπλιαξ...

----------


## enaon

Πάντως παιδιά, πρέπει να ζείτε σε άλλο κόσμο εσείς. Στον κόσμο που ξέρω εγώ, κάνεις παρέα, πίνεις καφέ, ψηφίζεις τους φίλους και όχι με εκείνους που σε ενοχλούν. Αν πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν σε συμπαθούν, στον κανονικό κόσμο φταις εσύ που κάτι έκανες, όχι ότι εκείνοι πρόλαβαν πριν υπάρξεις εσύ να γίνουν φίλοι. Φωνάζετε για τους αμπελόκηπους, αλλά τα περισσότερα κακά μέλη που στοχεύετε έχουν την ίδια σχέση με την γλυφάδα, καμία δηλαδή. Πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι απλά στοχεύετε μία παρέα του δικτύου, που μετά από τόσα χρόνια έχει φτιάξει φιλικούς δεσμούς . 

Θεωρώ ότι ο nettraptor έκανε βλακεία, όχι γιατί προσπαθεί να βρει κάποιον να αναλάβει για να νιώθει καλά, και εγώ θα το κάνω αυτό σίγουρα, στην πίτα θα έρθω με το ψηστίρι μου παρέα, αλλά είναι βλακεία του που το συζητάει αυτό με τον bedazzled, γιατί το άγχος για το αύριο το συμμερίζομαι αν και πλέον δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι μπορεί να πάει στραβά, αλλά το να μιλάς για το θέμα αυτό με τον χρήστη bedazled όπως αυτός έχει φανεί το forum, απλά είναι βλακεία.

Πρέπει να καταλάβετε, ότι το άγχος του nettraptor, που τον κάνει να λέει βλακείες, δεν έρχεται από τον στραβό του χαρακτήρα, έρχεται από τον στραβό χαρακτήρα μερικών από εσάς. Όταν γύρω μας υπάρχουν σε συντριπτικό ποσοστό ποστς του papashark, του acoul, του jolly και του beddazled, είναι αδύνατον να χωρέσουν κανονικών ανθρώπων. Όταν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι είναι τόσο σημαντικός, και δίνει στον εαυτό του το δικαίωμα να γράφει τόσο πολύ για ένα θέμα, δεν μένει χώρος να γράψουν άλλοι. Νομίζει ο nettraptor λοιπόν οτι υπάρχουν κόπανοι μόνο και θέλει να κοπανήσει και εκείνος.

Προτείνω να μην συνεχίζουμε συζητήσεις για θέματα εκλογών - οργάνωσης κλπ στο ανοικτό forum, υπάρχει ειδική ενότητα στον σύλλογο, στην οποία ο jolly ευτυχώς δεν μπορεί να γράψει, και ο acoul-nickpangr αν θέλει να μας πρήξει θα αναγκαστεί να τιμήσει, αντί να το παίζει τρέλα κορδέλα.

----------


## bedazzled

Σωτήρη κι εγώ θεωρώ βλακεία να πιάνει στο στόμα του τον πατέρα μου, χωρίς να γνωρίζει από πόσο χρονών ζω μόνος μου και μέχρι που μπορεί να φτάσει ο εγωισμός μου (άλλοι ξεφραγκιάζουν τον πατέρα τους μέχρι τα 40, ε εγώ δεν ανήκω σε αυτούς κι άμα σας αρέσει.. προτιμώ να πεινάσω)
Κοινώς, άμα δεν ξέρεις τι χαρακτήρας είναι κάποιος και τι έχει περάσει -> καλύτερα να μασάς, παρά να μιλάς.

Τελοσπάντων, πολύ προσωπικό έγινε το θέμα, μην με ψηφίσετε και στείλτε με και στην ΠΕ... δεν θα κάτσω να σκάσω άλλο για τα ψέματα του καθενός.
Λυπάμαι αν πίκρανα και άλλους, αλλά αν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να μπει στην θέση μου, δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβει τι εννοώ..

----------


## mojiro

> Τελοσπάντων, πολύ προσωπικό έγινε το θέμα, μην με ψηφίσετε και στείλτε με και στην ΠΕ... δεν θα κάτσω να σκάσω άλλο για τα ψέματα του καθενός.
> Λυπάμαι αν πίκρανα και άλλους, αλλά αν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να μπει στην θέση μου, δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβει τι εννοώ...


ναι, δύσμοιρο παιδί που σε έχει χτυπήσει η μοίρα... κανείς δε σε κατανοεί...


_... μη του μιλάτε του παιδιού αφήστε τον να κλάψει ... με τα καυτά του δάκρυα τον πόνο του να κάψει ..._

----------


## JollyRoger

ναι ο beda φταίει για όλα... κάφτε τον...

για τον άφαντο πρόεδρο, τσιμουδιά ε;

----------


## enaon

> ..


Ίσως έχεις δίκιο, δέν ξέρω καθόλου ποιός είσαι και δέν έχω καταλάβει τί ζητάς, αλλά μάλλον δέν θα συνέβαινε τίποτα κακό, άν απλά συζητάγαμε για να βρούμε λύσεις σε προβλήματα, και όχι να κάνουμε το κοινό να διαλέξει τον πιό πρώτο. 

Το οτι συζητάμε στο ανοικτό forum προβλήματα οργάνωσης, σημαίνει οτι δέν θέλουμε να λύσουμε κάτι. Εσύ και ο jolly κατα την γνώμη μου είστε δικαιολογημένοι, χαβαλέ βλέπετε χαβαλέ κάνετε, οι άλλοι δέν είναι, προτιμούν μισό μωρό δικό τους, από ολόκληρο ζωντανό. Από αυτούς μπορούμε να προστατευθούμε μόνο αν γράφουμε μόνο μέσα στην ενότητα του συλλόγου νομίζω.

----------


## nvak

Τελικά αυτό που καταλάβαμε φίλε bedazzled, είναι ότι κάπου σε πάτησε κατά λάθος και τον δάγκωσες στον σβέρκο !  ::  

Ο γραπτός λόγος του Nettraptora είναι εμφανώς ιδιόρυθμος και εύκολα παρεξηγήσιμος. 
Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να τα πείτε δια ζώσης κατ΄ιδίαν ?

Όσο για τον άφαντο πρόεδρο θα τον ξαναδούμε στην πίτα. Τότε γυρνά Αθήνα.
Δύο μέρες είναι. Θα αντέξουμε την έλλειψη  ::

----------


## bedazzled

@mojarella
Το περίμενα ότι κάποιος θα με πει Ξανθόπουλο... αλλά δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς.

Το ρεζουμέ της ιστορίας είναι τι έχω να χάσω εγώ... άλλοι τα χάσανε όλα...

ΥΓ: Θα μπορούσα να σου απαντήσω σοβαρότατα για το θέμα με τα feeders το οποιό το παρεξηγήσατε 2 άτομα τουλάχιστον, όπως έκανα και σε κάποιον με pm, αλλά για την αφεντιά σου δεν θα μπω στον κόπο -> /dev/null




> ναι ο beda φταίει για όλα... κάφτε τον...
> 
> για τον άφαντο πρόεδρο, τσιμουδιά ε;


Ρε jolly δεν έχω να χάσω και τίποτα... ας με κάψουν. Λες και ζήτησα την ψήφο κανενός...

Πάντως εμένα πιο πολύ με απασχολεί που λούφαξε ο fengi1...  :: 

@nvak
Γάτος είσαι.  :: 

Και ναι, έγινε προσπάθεια επικοινωνίας, αλλά έφαγα ένα μεγαλοπρεπές «προεδρικό» διαολόστελμα... so, no excuses.

----------


## mojiro

_... Άνοιξε πέτρα να κλειστώ ... ήλιος να μη με βλέπει ...
... αντί για νύφη πρέπει ... πρέπει στα μαύρα να ντυθώ ..._

----------


## papashark

> Πάντως παιδιά, πρέπει να ζείτε σε άλλο κόσμο εσείς. Στον κόσμο που ξέρω εγώ, κάνεις παρέα, πίνεις καφέ, ψηφίζεις τους φίλους και όχι με εκείνους που σε ενοχλούν. Αν πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν σε συμπαθούν, στον κανονικό κόσμο φταις εσύ που κάτι έκανες, όχι ότι εκείνοι πρόλαβαν πριν υπάρξεις εσύ να γίνουν φίλοι. Φωνάζετε για τους αμπελόκηπους, αλλά τα περισσότερα κακά μέλη που στοχεύετε έχουν την ίδια σχέση με την γλυφάδα, καμία δηλαδή. Πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι απλά στοχεύετε μία παρέα του δικτύου, που μετά από τόσα χρόνια έχει φτιάξει φιλικούς δεσμούς .


Γι' αυτό μάλλον πάμε κατά διαόλου, γιατί αντί να ψηφίζουμε αυτούς που θεωρούμε ικανότερους, ψηφίζουμε τα φιλαράκια μας.

Ετσι βγαίνουν συνεχώς άνθρωποι να κατέχουν θέσεις χωρίς να προσφέρουν απολύτως τίποτα, ή παντελώς ακατάλληλοι moderatos όπως ο john70...




> Όταν γύρω μας υπάρχουν σε συντριπτικό ποσοστό ποστς του papashark, του acoul, του jolly και του beddazled, είναι αδύνατον να χωρέσουν κανονικών ανθρώπων.


Αρα οι papashark, acoul, jolly και beddazled, δεν είναι κανονικοί άνθρωποι κατ' εσένα.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσβολή. Αλλωστε από έναν άνθρωπο που έχει προσφέρει τόσα πολλά σε αυτό το φόρουμ κάνοντας κυρίως κριτική και επιθέμενος στους άλλους, μάλλον είναι παράσημο και αυτό.

----------


## mojiro

_... τα κανονικά παιδιά γεννιούνται κανονικά ...
... μεγαλώνουν κανονικά ονειρεύονται κανονικά ...
... ερωτεύονται κανονικά και πεθαίνουν κανονικά ..._

----------


## bedazzled

Sorry jolly, μου επιτρέπεις λίγο τσελεμεντέ, έτσι;

Άντε, μπας και ξεβαρύνει το κλίμα ...



> Σαλάτα με μοτσαρέλα και ντομάτα
> 
> 
> Υλικά
> 2 ντομάτες, ώριμες σφιχτές
> 1 ματσάκι γλιστρίδα
> 2 μεγάλες μπάλες μοτσαρέλα
> αλάτι, πιπέρι
> 4 κουταλιές ελαιόλαδο
> ...





> Μακαρονάδα με ελιές και μοτσαρέλα
> 
> Περιγραφή
> Μια μακαρονάδα με εναλλακτική κόκκινη σάλτσα 
> 
> 
> Συστατικά
> 
> * 500 γραμμάρια σπαγγέτι
> ...

----------


## mojiro

_I believe in miracles
Where you from
You sexy thing
You sexy thing
I believe in miracles
Since you came along
You sexy thing_

----------


## commando

mojirako εχεις σκεφτει ποτε να κανεις δευτερη φωνη σε νυχτερινη πιστα,πιστευω οτι εχεις καλο ρεπερτοριο,μπορω να σε φτιαξω αν θες...  ::

----------


## enaon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
>  Όταν γύρω μας υπάρχουν σε συντριπτικό ποσοστό ποστς του papashark, του acoul, του jolly και του beddazled, είναι αδύνατον να χωρέσουν κανονικών ανθρώπων.
> 
> 
> Αρα οι papashark, acoul, jolly και beddazled, δεν είναι κανονικοί άνθρωποι κατ' εσένα.
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσβολή. Αλλωστε από έναν άνθρωπο που έχει προσφέρει τόσα πολλά σε αυτό το φόρουμ κάνοντας κυρίως κριτική και επιθέμενος στους άλλους, μάλλον είναι παράσημο και αυτό.


Θα σου μιλήσω λίγο, για να μην καταλάβεις ότι δεν σου μιλάω επειδή λες ότι νάναι, και το λες και 100 φορές, και θα αρχίσεις να θάβεις και φτου και πάλι απο την αρχή.

Ή εκείνος ο κόσμος που γράφει μία-δύο φορές την άποψή του, και μετά διαβάζει τί λένε και οι άλλοι είναι κανονικός, ή εσύ που γράφεις 20-30 φορές τις απόψεις σου, και μετά τις διαβάζεις αφού δέν υπάρχει και τίποτε άλλο. Άν θέλεις να είμαστε οι κανονικοί εμείς, εσύ είσαι πολύ σημαντικός, άν θέλεις εσύ να είσαι ο κανονικός, εμείς όπως και να το κάνουμε είμαστε λίγο ασήμαντοι..

----------


## JollyRoger

σε μια συζήτηση, να υποθέσω οτι άμα ανταλλάξεις πάνω απο 2-3 κουβέντες με κάποιον, πιστεύεις οτι πιστεύει οτι είναι πολύ σημαντικός που συνεχίζει να συζητάει ε;


περίεργο, δεν είχα συνδιάσει ποτέ την διαλλακτικότητα ή το πόσο συζητήσιμος είναι κάποιος, με αλαζονεία... πρώτη φορά το ακούω...

αντιθέτως, θα έλεγα οτι αυτοί που το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να χλευάζουν και τα συναφή, μου δίνουν αλαζονική εντύπωση...


maybe it's just me...

----------


## enaon

Κοίτα, δεν ξέρω πώς να στο εξηγήσω, αλλά τώρα που σου γράφω έχω ένταση κιόλας. Θεωρώ οτι το να έχω κάνει 4-5 ποστ σε μία μέρα στο forum, σημαίνει οτι βλακίζομαι πολύ, ή κάτι τρομερά σημαντικό συμβαίνει. Εσύ από την άλλη, μπορείς να γράψεις 20 πόστ σε μία μέρα, σε διάσπαρτα threads, να ανοίξεις καινούργια, να μιλάς παντού για το θέμα που θές χωρίς να σε νοιάζει σε ποιό θέμα βρίσκεσαι. Αυτό εγώ δεν μπορώ να το κάνω. Δεν θα μπορέσω λοιπόν να συζητήσω ποτέ με εσένα, και μερικούς άλλους. 
Γενικά, τα όρια ενός κανονικού ανθρώπου νομίζω βρίσκονται στο σημείο που καταλαβαίνει ότι, αν όλοι κάνουν ότι κάνει αυτός, τα πράγματα θα γίνουν χειρότερα.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Γενικά, τα όρια ενός κανονικού ανθρώπου νομίζω βρίσκονται στο σημείο που καταλαβαίνει ότι, αν όλοι κάνουν ότι κάνει αυτός, τα πράγματα θα γίνουν χειρότερα.


θα συμφωνήσω ως προς το "μην κάνεις αυτό που δεν θες να σου κάνουν" που περιέχεται κάπως μέσα σ'αυτό που είπες...

θα διαφωνήσω κάθετα με το classification κανονικού-ακανόνιστου ανθρώπου... 
αυτή η διάκριση απο μόνη της, μου λέει οτι αυτός που την φέρει είναι αλαζόνας... 
νομίζει οτι είναι αρμόδιος να βάλει ταμπελίτσες "εγκεκριμένου κανονικού ανθρώπου" ή μη...  ::  έλεος...





> Κοίτα, δεν ξέρω πώς να στο εξηγήσω, αλλά τώρα που σου γράφω έχω ένταση κιόλας.


 κανείς δεν σε υποχρεώνει να απαντήσεις... ελεύθερος είσαι να κάνεις οτι θες... τώρα που δεν έχουμε και mods...




> Θεωρώ οτι το να έχω κάνει 4-5 ποστ σε μία μέρα στο forum, σημαίνει οτι βλακίζομαι πολύ, ή κάτι τρομερά σημαντικό συμβαίνει.


 ναι εσύ έτσι θεωρείς... κι άλλοι θεωρούν οτι είναι τεχνικό forum, κι άλλοι οτι είναι το σημείο συνεννόησης του συλλόγου, άλλου οτι είναι το forum του δικτύου, άλλοι οτι είναι το σημείο που θα βρεθούν με άλλα μέλη του δικτύου... 

AWMN Forum δε λέει εκει απο πάνω; ε, πως να το κάνουμε δημιουργούνται παρεξηγήσεις... 
αν κάθε τόσο δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να διασαφηνίσει οτι μπορεί μεν να λέει "AWMN Forum" αλλά στην πραγματικότητα εννοεί "σAWMN Forum", όλο και κάποιος μπερδεύεται και νομίζει οτι είναι ελεύθερο forum για το δίκτυο του awmn  :: 

προσωπικά, δε νομίζω οτι είναι τίποτα λιγότερο και τίποτα περισσότερο απο όλα όσα θέλουν τα μέλη του δικτύου... 
εσύ απο την άλλη που έχεις θέσει εαυτόν αρμόδιο, προφανώς έχεις διαφορετική άποψη...




> Εσύ από την άλλη, μπορείς να γράψεις 20 πόστ σε μία μέρα, σε διάσπαρτα threads, να ανοίξεις καινούργια, να μιλάς παντού για το θέμα που θές χωρίς να σε νοιάζει σε ποιό θέμα βρίσκεσαι. Αυτό εγώ δεν μπορώ να το κάνω. Δεν θα μπορέσω λοιπόν να συζητήσω ποτέ με εσένα, και μερικούς άλλους.


 μπορεί να μην θες να συζητήσεις με μένα και μερικούς άλλους, όμως αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι είμαστε εμείς "μη κανονικοί"... εσύ είσαι αυτός που "ξέρεις αν είμαστε κανονικοί ή όχι" με τα "υπεράνω ανθρώπων κριτήρια" που προφανώς έχεις ωστε να μπορείς να κατατάξεις σωστά τους ταπεινούς εμάς ανθρώπους...

ναι έχεις δίκιο... εμείς φταίμε που δεν μπορούμε να συντονιστούμε σωστά με το μεγαλείο σου, ώστε να μας κάνεις την τιμή να συζητήσεις μαζί μας...  :: 
τι το περάσαμε εδώ, όλοι ίσοι κι όμοιοι;  :: 

τα σέβη μου μεγαλειότατε...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Κοίτα, δεν ξέρω πώς να στο εξηγήσω, αλλά τώρα που σου γράφω έχω ένταση κιόλας. Θεωρώ οτι το να έχω κάνει 4-5 ποστ σε μία μέρα στο forum, σημαίνει οτι βλακίζομαι πολύ, ή κάτι τρομερά σημαντικό συμβαίνει. Εσύ από την άλλη, μπορείς να γράψεις 20 πόστ σε μία μέρα, σε διάσπαρτα threads, να ανοίξεις καινούργια, να μιλάς παντού για το θέμα που θές χωρίς να σε νοιάζει σε ποιό θέμα βρίσκεσαι. Αυτό εγώ δεν μπορώ να το κάνω. Δεν θα μπορέσω λοιπόν να συζητήσω ποτέ με εσένα, και μερικούς άλλους. 
> Γενικά, τα όρια ενός κανονικού ανθρώπου νομίζω βρίσκονται στο σημείο που καταλαβαίνει ότι, αν όλοι κάνουν ότι κάνει αυτός, τα πράγματα θα γίνουν χειρότερα.


Tο λάθος είναι ότι κατατάσεις τον εαυτό σου στους φυσιολογικούς και θεωρείς όσους βλέπεις διαφορετικους ως μη κανονικούς.

Η διαφορετικότητα από το δικά σου standards δεν σημαίνει ότι ο άλλος δεν είναι κανονικός ενώ εσύ είσαι.

Αν και η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι η εμπάθεια σου προς το πρόσωπό μου (και τον υπολοίπων) σε προδιαθέτει να μην με θεωρείς φυσιολογικό, ώστε να μην νιώσεις την ανάγκη να κάτσεις να επιχειρηματολογήσεις στο οτιδήποτε έχω γράψει, καθώς και να ικανοποιήσεις την υποσυνείδητη ανάγκη να με μειώσεις.\

Πάντως την τάση να κρίνεις τους άλλους κρατώντας το σκρίπτο του μεγαλειότατου όπως γράφει ο Jolly παραπάνω, την έχεις από παλιά.

----------


## enaon

Προσπάθησα να είμαι διακριτικός και σας μπέρδεψα. 
Ούτε εγώ πιστεύω στους κανονικούς και τους ακανόνιστους ανθρώπους.
Πιστεύω ότι κατά βάθος, είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι, κόπανοι.
Απλά εσείς είστε πιό γρήγοροι και δέν χαλάτε.

----------


## papashark

> Προσπάθησα να είμαι διακριτικός και σας μπέρδεψα. 
> Ούτε εγώ πιστεύω στους κανονικούς και τους ακανόνιστους ανθρώπους.
> Πιστεύω ότι κατά βάθος, είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι, κόπανοι.
> Απλά εσείς είστε πιό γρήγοροι και δέν χαλάτε.


Eίναι καθαρά θέμα υλικών και τεχνολογίας

Εσύ είσαι ξύλινος και χαλάς με την πολύ χρήση

Εγώ είμαι από ανοξείδωτο ατσάλι, αντέχω βαριά και επίμονη χρήση

Ο jolly είναι από κράμα αλουμινίου και αθρακονημάτων, είναι ελαφρύς, ανθεκτικός, επίμονος, και προπάντων desingνάτος !  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Προσπάθησα να είμαι διακριτικός και σας μπέρδεψα. 
> Ούτε εγώ πιστεύω στους κανονικούς και τους ακανόνιστους ανθρώπους.
> Πιστεύω ότι κατά βάθος, είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι, κόπανοι.
> Απλά εσείς είστε *πιό γρήγοροι και δέν χαλάτε.*


Χμμμμ, εδώ πέρα κάτι άλλο έγραφες, αλλά τελοσπάντων...

----------


## acoul

> Πάντως παιδιά, πρέπει να ζείτε σε άλλο κόσμο εσείς. Στον κόσμο που ξέρω εγώ, κάνεις παρέα, πίνεις καφέ, ψηφίζεις τους φίλους και όχι με εκείνους που σε ενοχλούν. Αν πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν σε συμπαθούν, στον κανονικό κόσμο φταις εσύ που κάτι έκανες, όχι ότι εκείνοι πρόλαβαν πριν υπάρξεις εσύ να γίνουν φίλοι. Φωνάζετε για τους αμπελόκηπους, αλλά τα περισσότερα κακά μέλη που στοχεύετε έχουν την ίδια σχέση με την γλυφάδα, καμία δηλαδή. Πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι απλά στοχεύετε μία παρέα του δικτύου, που μετά από τόσα χρόνια έχει φτιάξει φιλικούς δεσμούς . 
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι ο nettraptor έκανε βλακεία, όχι γιατί προσπαθεί να βρει κάποιον να αναλάβει για να νιώθει καλά, και εγώ θα το κάνω αυτό σίγουρα, στην πίτα θα έρθω με το ψηστίρι μου παρέα, αλλά είναι βλακεία του που το συζητάει αυτό με τον bedazzled, γιατί το άγχος για το αύριο το συμμερίζομαι αν και πλέον δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι μπορεί να πάει στραβά, αλλά το να μιλάς για το θέμα αυτό με τον χρήστη bedazled όπως αυτός έχει φανεί το forum, απλά είναι βλακεία.
> 
> Πρέπει να καταλάβετε, ότι το άγχος του nettraptor, που τον κάνει να λέει βλακείες, δεν έρχεται από τον στραβό του χαρακτήρα, έρχεται από τον στραβό χαρακτήρα μερικών από εσάς. Όταν γύρω μας υπάρχουν σε συντριπτικό ποσοστό ποστς του papashark, του acoul, του jolly και του beddazled, είναι αδύνατον να χωρέσουν κανονικών ανθρώπων. Όταν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι είναι τόσο σημαντικός, και δίνει στον εαυτό του το δικαίωμα να γράφει τόσο πολύ για ένα θέμα, δεν μένει χώρος να γράψουν άλλοι. Νομίζει ο nettraptor λοιπόν οτι υπάρχουν κόπανοι μόνο και θέλει να κοπανήσει και εκείνος.
> 
> Προτείνω να μην συνεχίζουμε συζητήσεις για θέματα εκλογών - οργάνωσης κλπ στο ανοικτό forum, υπάρχει ειδική ενότητα στον σύλλογο, στην οποία ο jolly ευτυχώς δεν μπορεί να γράψει, και ο acoul-nickpangr αν θέλει να μας πρήξει θα αναγκαστεί να τιμήσει, αντί να το παίζει τρέλα κορδέλα.


είναι γεγονός ότι έχεις να γράψεις και να ασχοληθείς χρόνια με το αντικείμενο. πάλι καλά που έχουμε και τις εκλογές ...

εμείς --> οι συχνοί μπλαμπλάδες και δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς μας περιγράφεις, χαρακτηρίζεις και αξιολογείς, δεν φύγαμε ποτέ. είμαστε πάντα εδώ καθημερινά, στις ταράτσες, στα howto, στο φόρουμ, στις συναντήσεις, στη λέσχη κλπ. άλλοι χάθηκαν ανοίγοντας εταιρίες με "φίλους" <-- δεν είναι κακό, έκαναν βόλτες σε πολυτελή machine room και άλλα γραφεία με ειδικές VIP προσκλήσεις, όχι βέβαια σε ρημαγμένα ιδρύματα, δεν έχει μούρη εκεί <-- και ξέχασαν τον παλιό καλό καιρό και τρόπο που όλοι ήμασταν ίσης όροις με γνώμονα την όρεξη και ενθουσιασμό για το ανοικτό και ελεύθερο δίκτυο.

κάπου το έχεις πάρει λάθος #72 χοντρά κατά την ταπεινή μου εκτίμηση !! κάπου έχεις μπερδέψει την ιδέα του ελεύθερου και ανοικτού δικτύου με την hard core παρεούλα/συνεργάτες. κάπου ο σεβασμός στον άλλον με τη διαφορετική αντίληψη χάνεται πέρα από την διαλεγμένη παρέα/συνεργάτες, κάπου έχει μπερδευτεί η διαφάνεια, η συμμετοχή και τα καλέσματα με τους VIP σοφούς πατέρες που αποφασίζουν εκείνοι για το σύνολο χειραγωγώντας πράγματα και καταστάσεις. είναι και άλλα πολλά αλλά προτιμώ να μη βγάζω από το μυαλό μου τις πολύχρωμες πεταλούδες και τα λινκ γιατί είναι κρίμα. χαίρομαι πάντως που βγήκες από την κλειστή αυλή σου να κάνεις το ψηστήρι όπως παραδέχεσαι --> αυτό σε τιμά, να "συζητήσεις" για τα κοινά έστω και τώρα λίγο πριν τις εκλογές. 

Η εδώ παρέα πάντως που λέγεται AWMN δεν έχει γυαλιά, ή δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει --> αυτός είναι "φίλος", κολλητός, αυτός όχι. το δίκτυο μας ενώνει, και το μυστικό στην συνταγή δεν είναι οι φράχτες και το face control, οι κολλητοί, τα οχυρά και τα λόμπι. ο στόχος και το ζητούμενο είναι το δίκτυο και το στοίχημα οι άνθρωποι που το αποτελούν. τα έργα, η προσπάθεια, η στάση, η διάθεση και η πορεία του κάθε ενός αποτελούν την καλύτερη αξιολόγηση!

το ότι δεν γράφεις συχνά μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι δεν σε νοιάζει και πολύ, ότι ίσως δεν πιστεύεις στο φόρουμ, ή σε αυτούς που το διαβάζουν, ή σε αυτούς που μπαίνουν στο κόπο να το "φροντίζουν" και τιμούν με την καθημερινή συμμετοχή και παρουσία τους, με τον τρόπο τους. μακάρι να υπήρχαν και άλλοι να το έκαναν καλύτερα. αλλά ίσως να είναι απασχολημένοι με πιο σημαντικά ζητήματα, τους "φίλους" ίσως, το μέγαρο μουσικής, την οικογένεια, τα startup σχήματα και άλλα. έλα όμως που θέλουν να έχουν και τον απόλυτο έλεγχο και τελευταίο λόγο στο ελεύθερο και ανοικτό δίκτυο με όχι τόσο συλλογικό πνεύμα ... εκεί χαλάει η συνταγή για μένα ...

όταν αποφασίσεις να βγάλεις ένα λινκ για να βοηθήσεις μια διαδρομή στο δίκτυο γενικότερα και όχι ένα φίλο που τυφλά θα σε στηρίζει, θα έχουμε βρει ένα ακόμη κοινό σημείο πορείας. μέχρι τότε ας παίζουμε μαζί κανένα μπάσκετ αν γίνεται και όχι φιλοφρονήσεις από το πληκτρολόγιο και μάλιστα προεκλογικές! Θα είμαι στην πίτα γιατί δεν θα ήθελα να χάσω με τίποτε το ... “ψηστήρι” <-- όχι μόνο για αυτό βέβαια  ::

----------


## spirosco

ειναι γεγονος πως εδω ταιριαζει αυτο: http://info.awmn.net/users/images/stori ... e%20me.mp3

----------


## ALTAiR

> Sorry jolly, μου επιτρέπεις λίγο τσελεμεντέ, έτσι;
> 
> Άντε, μπας και ξεβαρύνει το κλίμα ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σαλάτα με μοτσαρέλα και ντομάτα
> 
> ...



Νομίζω ότι αυτό λέγεται mozzarela caprese

----------


## acoul

> ειναι γεγονος πως εδω ταιριαζει αυτο: http://info.awmn.net/users/images/stori ... e%20me.mp3


πολύ πλάκα πράγματι! zabounis productions νομίζω ή κάνω λάθος; --> ειδικά με τους 16άμετρους, την ακτινοβολία στον Υμηττό και άλλα extreme κόλπα την έχουμε σίγουρα ψωνίσει για τα καλά !! 

αύριο θα σε δούμε στη πίτα βρε, θα είναι και ο enaon! --> ή θα σε τρέχει ο mail server και το nagios ...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Εμ τι να κανουμε καλε, εμεις δεν τελειωσαμε την φημισμενη σχολη που βγαζει αριστουχους linuxades: http://info.awmn.net/users/images/stori ... 0Acoul.mp3  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Επί του θέματος, μιας και κάποιοι που δεν γράφουν στο παρόν τόπικ για να το γ@μήσουν απλά (όπως επιμελώς κάνετε εδώ και χρόνια σε όποιον θέλετε να του γαμήσετε την άποψη και να τον χαρακτηρήσετε troll, troμάρα σας), ρωτήσανε για την συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία, να πω ότι είναι πλήρως ενσωματωμένη στο wind πλέον (not public).

https://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=546872#p546872

----------


## papashark

Cha0s rulez !!!

Τόπο στα νιάτα !  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Πάντως παιδιά, πρέπει να ζείτε σε άλλο κόσμο εσείς. Στον κόσμο που ξέρω εγώ, κάνεις παρέα, πίνεις καφέ, ψηφίζεις τους φίλους και όχι με εκείνους που σε ενοχλούν. Αν πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν σε συμπαθούν, στον κανονικό κόσμο φταις εσύ που κάτι έκανες, όχι ότι εκείνοι πρόλαβαν πριν υπάρξεις εσύ να γίνουν φίλοι. Φωνάζετε για τους αμπελόκηπους, αλλά τα περισσότερα κακά μέλη που στοχεύετε έχουν την ίδια σχέση με την γλυφάδα, καμία δηλαδή. Πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι απλά στοχεύετε μία παρέα του δικτύου, που μετά από τόσα χρόνια έχει φτιάξει φιλικούς δεσμούς . 
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι ο nettraptor έκανε βλακεία, όχι γιατί προσπαθεί να βρει κάποιον να αναλάβει για να νιώθει καλά, και εγώ θα το κάνω αυτό σίγουρα, στην πίτα θα έρθω με το ψηστίρι μου παρέα, αλλά είναι βλακεία του που το συζητάει αυτό με τον bedazzled, γιατί το άγχος για το αύριο το συμμερίζομαι αν και πλέον δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι μπορεί να πάει στραβά, αλλά το να μιλάς για το θέμα αυτό με τον χρήστη bedazled όπως αυτός έχει φανεί το forum, απλά είναι βλακεία.
> 
> Πρέπει να καταλάβετε, ότι το άγχος του nettraptor, που τον κάνει να λέει βλακείες, δεν έρχεται από τον στραβό του χαρακτήρα, έρχεται από τον στραβό χαρακτήρα μερικών από εσάς. Όταν γύρω μας υπάρχουν σε συντριπτικό ποσοστό ποστς του papashark, του acoul, του jolly και του beddazled, είναι αδύνατον να χωρέσουν κανονικών ανθρώπων. Όταν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι είναι τόσο σημαντικός, και δίνει στον εαυτό του το δικαίωμα να γράφει τόσο πολύ για ένα θέμα, δεν μένει χώρος να γράψουν άλλοι. Νομίζει ο nettraptor λοιπόν οτι υπάρχουν κόπανοι μόνο και θέλει να κοπανήσει και εκείνος.
> 
> Προτείνω να μην συνεχίζουμε συζητήσεις για θέματα εκλογών - οργάνωσης κλπ στο ανοικτό forum, υπάρχει ειδική ενότητα στον σύλλογο, στην οποία ο jolly ευτυχώς δεν μπορεί να γράψει, και ο acoul-nickpangr αν θέλει να μας πρήξει θα αναγκαστεί να τιμήσει, αντί να το παίζει τρέλα κορδέλα.





> Τελικά αυτό που καταλάβαμε φίλε bedazzled, είναι ότι κάπου σε πάτησε κατά λάθος και τον δάγκωσες στον σβέρκο !  
> 
> Ο γραπτός λόγος του Nettraptora είναι εμφανώς ιδιόρυθμος και εύκολα παρεξηγήσιμος. 
> Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να τα πείτε δια ζώσης κατ΄ιδίαν ?
> 
> Όσο για τον άφαντο πρόεδρο θα τον ξαναδούμε στην πίτα. Τότε γυρνά Αθήνα.
> Δύο μέρες είναι. Θα αντέξουμε την έλλειψη


Με κάλυψαν 100%. Πρόκειται για παρεξήγηση η οποία λύθηκε Thanks God! Πραγματικά δεν πίστευα πως κάποιος μπορεί να σου φερθεί έτσι ενώ δεν τον έχεις πειράξει ποτέ. Είναι συνδυασμός πολλών συγκυρίων που άνετα μπορούν γυρίσουν ταινία. Δεν θα σταθώ όμως εκεί. 
Όσων αφορά το περιεχόμενο... καλημέρα... σιγά λες και δεν ξέρει ο καθένας μας, για ποιον τρεφουμε απέχθεια, ποιος είναι γραφικός, ποιον συμπαθούμε και ποιους βλέπουμε σαν άξιους συνεχιστές του έργου μας και συνεργάτες. Όλοι έχουμε μια αντίληψη για το ποιος κάνει για τι. Έτσι κάποια άτομα είναι άσχημα για ΔΣ αλλά πολύ καλοί σε άλλα πράγματα. Γνώμη μου ..Άλλοι έχουν αδυναμίες και τους περιπαίζουμε, στην ουσία όμως συνεργαζόμαστε. μιλάμε και δεν μας χωρίζει κάτι. Φοβερή Αποκάλυψη WoW! Σίγουρα οι personal συζητήσεις είναι επικίνδυνες σε Public view διότι δεν παρέχουν το απαραίτητο τακτ. Δεν έχει καμία σημασία όμως. Δεν με νοιάζει δεν έχω κάτι να κρύψω και νομίζω πολλές φορές εχω αποκαλύψει έμμεσα και άμεσα τις προτιμήσεις μου τόσο σε παρέα, συνεργάτες όσο και σε 'πολιτικούς' για το σύλλογο.

Επίσης αν κάποιος διαβάσει την ερμηνεία του bed πάνω στο θέμα (πήγαινε να πειράξεις όποιον θες σε καλύπτουμε) θα δει ότι έχει κάνει ένα λαθάκι επί της ουσίας λόγο αγανάκτησης (φαινομενικά σωστής αλλά βασισμένη σε λάθος data) και επί των χρόνων (timing). Απλά εγώ ήξερα σε επίπεδο ακριβείας δευτερόλεπτου ότι οι mod θα μας αφήσουν από βαριομαρα και αγανάκτηση. Οπότε τι να μαζέψουμε, ποιον να πρωτομαζεψουμε. Δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Μου ζήταγε και την άδεια μου... Έλεος πολλές φορές την χρειάστηκε. Η αξία των MOD φάνηκε εδώ και μέρες. Επίσης ασπάζομαι στο περίπου την άποψη τους. Άστο να πέσει... αν αξίζει θα το μαζέψουν .... μόνοι τους. Έως τώρα δεν εχω δει κάτι τέτοιο... μάθαμε πολλά για όλους μας. Ωραίο psycho τεστ παιδιά...  ::  Έχουμε απλές παρεξηγήσεις που γίνονται φαινομενικές βόμβες και 100 να σκίζονται. Πολύ ωραία.

Ηθικό δίδαγμα? No MODs No rules chaos in town! Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν αξίζει τελικά το forum? Αποφασίστε εσείς. 

No harm done... Συνεχίστε το πανηγύρι!

Cha0s WELL DONE!!! Μονο που λυπάμαι που απέρριψες την πρόταση επανένταξης στην ομάδα WiND που σου έκανα λίγο καιρό μαζί με τον Acinonyx. Τώρα θα μπορούσες να κάνεις εσύ την ενσωμάτωση. Παρά ταύτα ελπίζω τα παιδιά να συνεργαστούν μαζί σου. BRAVO!

καλό βράδυ από τα Κράβαρα  ::

----------


## papashark

Σκηνοθετική περίληψη :

O Nvak πετάει σωσίβιο στον Πάρεδρο

Ο Πάρεδρος πιάνει το σωσίβιο και σταματάει να πνίγετε στα σκ@τ@ που ο ίδιος είχε δημιουργήσει (βλέπε προηγούμενη σκηνή), και με ηλίθιο χαμόγελο αλα G.W.Bush προσπαθεί να μας πίσει ότι όλα είναι καλά και ο βομβαρδισμός του Ιράκ για όπλα μαζίκής καταστροφής ήταν μια μικρή παρεξήγηση...

----------


## fengi1

Χωρις πολλα λογια και χωρις να θελω να κανω τον εξυπνο για μενα ηταν ξεκαθαρα ολα απο την αρχη.
Μου θυμισε λιγο απο βουλευτικες '89.  :: 

[attachment=0:5qbbpfti]pm.JPG[/attachment:5qbbpfti]

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> Πάντως παιδιά, πρέπει να ζείτε σε άλλο κόσμο εσείς. Στον κόσμο που ξέρω εγώ, κάνεις παρέα, πίνεις καφέ, ψηφίζεις τους φίλους και όχι με εκείνους που σε ενοχλούν. Αν πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν σε συμπαθούν, στον κανονικό κόσμο φταις εσύ που κάτι έκανες, όχι ότι εκείνοι πρόλαβαν πριν υπάρξεις εσύ να γίνουν φίλοι. Φωνάζετε για τους αμπελόκηπους, αλλά τα περισσότερα κακά μέλη που στοχεύετε έχουν την ίδια σχέση με την γλυφάδα, καμία δηλαδή. Πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι απλά στοχεύετε μία παρέα του δικτύου, που μετά από τόσα χρόνια έχει φτιάξει φιλικούς δεσμούς . 
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι ο nettraptor έκανε βλακεία, όχι γιατί προσπαθεί να βρει κάποιον να αναλάβει για να νιώθει καλά, και εγώ θα το κάνω αυτό σίγουρα, στην πίτα θα έρθω με το ψηστίρι μου παρέα, αλλά είναι βλακεία του που το συζητάει αυτό με τον bedazzled, γιατί το άγχος για το αύριο το συμμερίζομαι αν και πλέον δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι μπορεί να πάει στραβά, αλλά το να μιλάς για το θέμα αυτό με τον χρήστη bedazled όπως αυτός έχει φανεί το forum, απλά είναι βλακεία.
> 
> Πρέπει να καταλάβετε, ότι το άγχος του nettraptor, που τον κάνει να λέει βλακείες, δεν έρχεται από τον στραβό του χαρακτήρα, έρχεται από τον στραβό χαρακτήρα μερικών από εσάς. Όταν γύρω μας υπάρχουν σε συντριπτικό ποσοστό ποστς του papashark, του acoul, του jolly και του beddazled, είναι αδύνατον να χωρέσουν κανονικών ανθρώπων. Όταν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι είναι τόσο σημαντικός, και δίνει στον εαυτό του το δικαίωμα να γράφει τόσο πολύ για ένα θέμα, δεν μένει χώρος να γράψουν άλλοι. Νομίζει ο nettraptor λοιπόν οτι υπάρχουν κόπανοι μόνο και θέλει να κοπανήσει και εκείνος.
> 
> Προτείνω να μην συνεχίζουμε συζητήσεις για θέματα εκλογών - οργάνωσης κλπ στο ανοικτό forum, υπάρχει ειδική ενότητα στον σύλλογο, στην οποία ο jolly ευτυχώς δεν μπορεί να γράψει, και ο acoul-nickpangr αν θέλει να μας πρήξει θα αναγκαστεί να τιμήσει, αντί να το παίζει τρέλα κορδέλα.
> ...


Δεν είσαι κακο παιδί (τα κακα παιδιά είναι φυλακή!!!)....απλά ανεπαρκής.....και δεν φταίς εσυ..φταίει ο αδύναμος και ανεπαρκής χαρακτήρας σου....και παρασύρεσαι εύκολα απο τις κλίκες....τους αρωστημένους τυπάκους με τα πολλά κόμπλεξ κατωτερώτητας.....
Ενας απο τους ποιο σοβαρούς λόγους που δε θα παραστώ σήμερα στην πίττα είναι και ότι δεν θα αντέξω την υποκρισία σας,την δικιά σου και των αλλών ομόσταυλών σου πού σε βάλανε με τα ψηφαλάκια των υπόδουλων clients των σε αυτή την θέση και ο δεύτερος ποιο σημαντικός είναι ότι είμαι με πρόβλημα απο πτώση από γείσο σε ταράτσα στο κρεβάτι ...Καλά να περάσετε ...Υ.Σ Το δώρο μου ισχύει για την πίττα και όποιος το κερδίσει να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου να του το παραδώσω...
Και συνηδητοποιείστε επιτελους οτι ο συλλογος έχει χάσει κάθε σοβαρότητα και συνέπεια........με αποτέλεσμα να έχει αποκοπέι τελείως απο το δίκτυο..........Πόσα μέλη έχει ο σύλλογος είπαμε????????χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## acoul

> ... ο δεύτερος ποιο σημαντικός είναι ότι είμαι με πρόβλημα απο πτώση από γείσο σε ταράτσα στο κρεβάτι ...Καλά να περάσετε ...


σιδερένιος !! και το κρεβάτι χρειάζεται που και που, εύχομαι να τύχεις ανάλογης φροντίδας από αιθέρια ύπαρξη  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

θέμε!!

----------


## ysam

> ... ο δεύτερος ποιο σημαντικός είναι ότι είμαι με πρόβλημα απο πτώση από γείσο σε ταράτσα στο κρεβάτι ...Καλά να περάσετε ...


Βρε έχεις και άλλα κόκαλα να σπάσεις? Αφού δεν το έχεις μην το κάνεις βρε.. Άντε περαστικά και γρήγορα.

----------


## nikpanGR

τηνκσ α λοτ

----------


## krotoni

> Θελουμε link στο bgpmap by cha0s στην αρχική σελίδα;


Νομίζω δεν είναι σωστό να εμφανίζεται το bgpmap ενός δικτύου. Για το Internet υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο; Φυσικά και όχι. Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος τελικά; Για σκεφτήτε το.

----------


## papashark

> Θελουμε link στο bgpmap by cha0s στην αρχική σελίδα;
> 
> 
> Νομίζω δεν είναι σωστό να εμφανίζεται το bgpmap ενός δικτύου. Για το Internet υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο; Φυσικά και όχι. Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος τελικά; Για σκεφτήτε το.


Οι περισσότεροι ΙSΡs έχουν weathermap το οποίο δείχνει την κατάσταση του δικτύου τους.

Άλλοι δεν εμφανίζουν πολλά γιατί δεν θέλουν να βλέπει εύκολα ο κόσμος της υποδομές τους.

Κάποιοι σαν το ΕΔΕΤ και το ΑΙΧ είναι περήφανοι και το έχουν πρώτη μούρη στο καβούρι.

Βέβαια οι ISPs που βασίζονται επάνω σε οπτικές ίνες, τα κυκλώματα τους είναι κατά κύριο λόγο up, με πολύ υψηλές διαθεσιμότητες (εκτός αν κόψει κανα καράβι την ίνα, κάτι που συμβαίνει μια φορά στα 2 χρονια), οπότε δεν έχουν τόσο πολύ ανάγκη για live monitoring

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από krotoni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Θελουμε link στο bgpmap by cha0s στην αρχική σελίδα;
> 
> 
> ...


το AWMN δεν είναι ούτε ISP ούτε Internet. το AWMN είναι κάτι το υπεράνω και το ασύλληπτο που ποτέ δεν θα έχει ζυγό στο κεφάλι του, με άφθονους επίδοξους μνηστήρες να το πολιορκούν επί ματαίω και χωρίς αποτέλεσμα κατά καιρούς  :: 

... σαν την κόρη που ποτέ δεν θα ενδώσει και θα καταδυναστεύει για ΠΑΝΤΑ την καρδιά μας, αθάνατη και αναλλοίωτη στο πέρασμα των χρόνων!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από krotoni
> 
> ...


Καταπληκτική απάντηση

Με επιχειρήματα, εμπεριστατωμένη, ολοκληρωμένη, αλλά και συνάμα ρομαντική, ποιητική.

Άσχετη με το θέμα μας, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σημασία !  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Ο Αλέξανδρος είναι ποιητική ψυχή.

+++++

----------


## bedazzled

> Ο Αλέξανδρος είναι ποιητική ψυχή.
> 
> +++++


Ε ρε στάχτη στα μάτια που τρώτε ...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Ο Αλέξανδρος είναι ποιητική ψυχή.
> 
> +++++
> 
> 
> Ε ρε στάχτη στα μάτια που τρώτε ...


Είσαι πεζός. Θες να πεις ότι η απάντηση δεν ήτανε ποιητική?

 ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ...


Μα αυτό λέμε, 

μπορεί να ήταν άσχετη

μπορεί να μην είχε νόημα

αλλά ήταν ποιητική !

Κάτι σαν την μοντέρνα τέχνη, δεν έχει νόημα, δεν έχει αρμονία, δεν έχει ομορφιά, αλλά θεωρείτε τέχνη...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ...


OK, θα πω του Καραμανλή να το γυρίσει στην ποίηση κι αυτός, μπας και ανεβάσει τα ποσοστά του ...

----------


## mojiro

5 μέρες μετά αφού έχουν σταματήσει όλοι την πάρλα, ο beddazled ξαναποστάρει μία μπούρδα...

όχι-όχι δεν είναι troll, είναι καλό παιδί!

----------


## acoul



----------


## Neuro

TROLLS R US Μιχάλη.

Όπως βλέπεις δε μπορούμε να αντισταθούμε στο κακομούτσουνο τέρας που κρύβουμε μέσα μας. Δυστυχώς, δεν φεύγει με τη ηλικία, τη μόρφωση, την οικογενειακή κατάσταση, την οικονομική κατάσταση, το λειτουργικό στον υπολογιστή μας. Κάποια trolls έχουν logs και screenshots, άλλα μιλάνε για πεταλούδες, άλλα νομίζουν πως είναι ελεύθερα, άλλα λένε μλκ και τσουρέκια, άλλα έχουν κουμπάκια και εξουσία, άλλα φωνάζουν για την εξουσία, άλλα σου κάνουν copy paste νουθεσίες, άλλα νομίζουν ξέρουν τα πάντα, κτλπ, όλα έχουν γνώμη για τα πάντα, κανένα δε παραδέχεται πως είναι troll. Στη τελική όλοι trolls είμαστε, απλά αλλάζει ο βαθμός και φυσικά αυτά που πρέπει να φοβάσαι είναι τα trolls με κακή πρόθεση.

----------


## bedazzled

> TROLLS R US Μιχάλη.
> 
> Όπως βλέπεις δε μπορούμε να αντισταθούμε στο κακομούτσουνο τέρας που κρύβουμε μέσα μας. Δυστυχώς, δεν φεύγει με τη ηλικία, τη μόρφωση, την οικογενειακή κατάσταση, την οικονομική κατάσταση, το λειτουργικό στον υπολογιστή μας. Κάποια trolls έχουν logs και screenshots, άλλα μιλάνε για πεταλούδες, άλλα νομίζουν πως είναι ελεύθερα, άλλα λένε μλκ και τσουρέκια, άλλα έχουν κουμπάκια και εξουσία, άλλα φωνάζουν για την εξουσία, άλλα σου κάνουν copy paste νουθεσίες, άλλα νομίζουν ξέρουν τα πάντα, κτλπ, όλα έχουν γνώμη για τα πάντα, κανένα δε παραδέχεται πως είναι troll. Στη τελική όλοι trolls είμαστε, απλά αλλάζει ο βαθμός και φυσικά αυτά που πρέπει να φοβάσαι είναι τα trolls με κακή πρόθεση.


Επειδή γουστάρω να είμαι αντικειμενικός, θα συμφωνήσω με τον Neuro.

mojirako στείλε με ΠΕ, ΠΕριμένω... αφού σε έθιξε τόσο πολύ αυτό που έγραψα με τον Καραμανλή, ας μου κάνει μήνυση κι αυτός, ΠΕριμένω!  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

μάλλον θέλοντας να βαφτίσει όλους trolls έχει φτάσει σε αυτό το συμπερασμα ο neuro...

ίσως προκύπτει απο την πρόσφατη mod-υπηρεσία του... ίσως νομίζει οτι οποιος διαφωνεί είναι troll? δεν ξέρω...

πάντως τουλάχιστον ο ορισμός του internet-troll, έχει σχέση με την δόλια πρόθεση...



κοινώς, κανείς δεν είναι τρολλ, ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ αυτοι που έχουν 


> κακή πρόθεση


 οι άλλοι απλά συζητάνε, και τους χαρακτηρίζουν trolls κάποια πραγματικά trolls**... 

**(αφού εκδηλώνουν την δόλια πρόθεση που λέγαμε, κάνοντας αυτό το χαρακτηρισμό στα καλά καθούμενα)

----------


## bedazzled

Έλα μωρέ Jolly, εδώ άλλοι βρίζουν μάνες, για τον χαρακτηρισμό troll θα σκάσουμε; Relax ... > /dev/null

----------


## Neuro

> μάλλον θέλοντας να βαφτίσει όλους trolls έχει φτάσει σε αυτό το συμπερασμα ο neuro...
> 
> ίσως προκύπτει απο την πρόσφατη mod-υπηρεσία του... ίσως νομίζει οτι οποιος διαφωνεί είναι troll? δεν ξέρω...
> 
> πάντως τουλάχιστον ο ορισμός του internet-troll, έχει σχέση με την δόλια πρόθεση...
> 
> 
> 
> κοινώς, κανείς δεν είναι τρολλ, ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ αυτοι που έχουν 
> ...





> An Internet troll, or simply troll in Internet slang, is someone who posts *controversial*, *inflammatory*, *irrelevant* or *off-topic messages* in an online community, such as an online discussion forum or chat room, with *the intention of provoking other users into an emotional response or to generally disrupt normal on-topic discussion*.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll

Δε μιλάει για κακή η δόλια πρόθεση ο ορισμός αλλά για πρόθεση πρόκλησης και διατάραξης, όταν μπαίνει και η κακία στη μέση τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αφού δε σου αρέσει ο χαρακτηρισμός troll, θα τον αλλάξω, όλοι είμαστε trolls εκτός από τον JollyRoger, happy now; Μπορώ να έχω το trolls.awmn, αφού εσύ δεν είσαι troll και εγώ είμαι;

----------


## JollyRoger

γμμε... έχω φάει σήμερα το μεγαλύτερο ξενέρωμα που έχω φάει ποτέ στο awmn...


σύμφωνα με το πως αισθάνομαι αυτή τη στιγμή, δεν αξίζει τπτ να ασχολείσαι....


κατέληξα να κατηγορηθώ ως "εξαπατητής" απο άτομο που εκτιμώ, χωρίς φυσικά να έχω κάνει κάτι που να περιέχει καμία πρόθεση εξαπάτησης....

για τα μπάζα...

σκατά all over....

----------


## harrylaos

> Έλα μωρέ Jolly, εδώ άλλοι βρίζουν μάνες, για τον χαρακτηρισμό troll θα σκάσουμε; Relax ... > /dev/null


Ελα μωρε μια ταμπελα troll κουβαλας και εσυ βρε Ταμτακο...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## krotoni

> γμμε... έχω φάει σήμερα το μεγαλύτερο ξενέρωμα που έχω φάει ποτέ στο awmn...
> 
> 
> σύμφωνα με το πως αισθάνομαι αυτή τη στιγμή, δεν αξίζει τπτ να ασχολείσαι....
> 
> 
> κατέληξα να κατηγορηθώ ως "εξαπατητής" απο άτομο που εκτιμώ, χωρίς φυσικά να έχω κάνει κάτι που να περιέχει καμία πρόθεση εξαπάτησης....
> 
> για τα μπάζα...
> ...


Γιατί δεν αγοράζεις ένα ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο; Πιστεύω θα σου φτιάξει την διάθεση.

----------


## harrylaos

> Γιατί δεν αγοράζεις ένα ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο; Πιστεύω θα σου φτιάξει την διάθεση.


Τζιζ!!

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ταμτακος
> 
> Έλα μωρέ Jolly, εδώ άλλοι βρίζουν μάνες, για τον χαρακτηρισμό troll θα σκάσουμε; Relax ... > /dev/null
> 
> 
> Ελα μωρε μια ταμπελα troll κουβαλας και εσυ βρε Ταμτακο...







> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> Eσύ ρε πορδοβούλωμα γιατί "πετάγεσαι" συνέχεια και γράφεις τις κάθε λογής π@π@ριές σου εδώ μέσα ? Εκανες και εσύ τσουτσού ? Από πότε ?
> Τουλάχιστο ο Κώστας δεν έχει δίπλωμα "Misco" όπως έχεις εσύ !!! Απο πότε έγινες watchdog εδώ μέσα και παρακολουθείς την κίνηση και την δρομολόγηση , και όχι τιποτα άλλο φταίνε αυτα τα γ@μ#μ3Ν@ τα data rates που στην "χαλάνε" εεεεε ?
> Φρόντιζε να γράφεις λιγότερες π@π@ριές , και ξεκαβάλα λίγο γιατί σου "μεγάλωσε" απότομα βλέπω !!
> 
> 
> Τα καρφωτά data rates προκαλούν ασυμμετρίες    OSI model 101 basics!   
> 
> Θυμήθηκα και το άλλο το καλό με το VLSM, τι να λέμε τώρα... νύχτα το πήρε το "CCNA" ο HARRY256!





> Δεν ξερω τι γραφεις, δεν μπορω να δω, σε εχω κανει block


Να τον χαίρεστε τον HARRY256 aka πορδοβούλωμα (ΤΜ) ...

----------


## harrylaos

Εμ δεν εχεις τι να πεις και ποσταρεις συνεχως τα ιδια.
Αμπαλος δηλαδη....

----------


## bedazzled

> Εμ δεν εχεις τι να πεις και ποσταρεις συνεχως τα ιδια.
> Αμπαλος δηλαδη....


Ποιός είναι pwned βρε πιτσιρίκο... άντε πήγαινε στον μπαμπά να σε χαρτζηλικώσει μαλακισμένο κακομαθημένο βυσματωμένο παιδάκι...

Όσο με κουρδίζεις, τόσο θα σε σπαμάρω και λινκ δεν θα δεις στον αιώνα τον άπαντα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

εσύ δεν είσαι αυτός που κάνει το ένα edit μετά το άλλο;[attachment=0:278gc1aa]untitled.PNG[/attachment:278gc1aa]

----------


## Neuro

harrylaos & bedazzled αρκετά μακριά δε πήγε η βαλίτσα; Παρακαλώ να ηρεμήσετε, για τα μπινελίκια σας υπάρχουν και τα PMs.

----------


## bedazzled

> εσύ δεν είσαι αυτός που κάνει το ένα edit μετά το άλλο;[attachment=0:2bh5tj0e]untitled.PNG[/attachment:2bh5tj0e]


Όχι, με μπερδεύεις με άλλον mojirako.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> εσύ δεν είσαι αυτός που κάνει το ένα edit μετά το άλλο;[attachment=1:29yur8g4]untitled.PNG[/attachment:29yur8g4]
> 
> 
> Όχι, με μπερδεύεις με άλλον mojirako.


αααααααααααα ναι ναι ναι εσύ είσαι viewtopic.php?f=48&t=10377&p=129901#p129901
από την πρώτη κιόλας δημοσίευση

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ...


Πρέπει να απολογηθώ που είχα τσαντιστεί με το άδικο moderation που είχε φάει ο dalex πέρυσι τον Απρίλη και αποφάσισα να τα σβήσω όλα, όπως έκανε και αυτός;  :: 
Για απάντα, έχεις αφήσει πολλά αναπάντητα, δεν θα απαντάω εγώ σε όλα και εσύ μόνο σε όσα σε συμφέρουν...  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Ξεχασα να ποσταρω κατι δικα μου.

----------


## bedazzled

Το πρώτο είναι αληθινό*, το δεύτερο είναι fake (και μάλιστα ουδέποτε είχα name "Βεδαζζλιος Ποκοπικος!!!" (sic) στο MSN)

* έκατσα και έψαξα στα logs του msn και δεν βρήκα ούτε αυτό με τον senius... και δεν φτάνει αυτό, αλλά το στυλ γραφής αυτό δεν είναι δικό μου (γράφω σχεδόν πάντα με greeklish στο msn, δεν χρησιμοποιώ λατινικό ερωτηματικό όταν γράφω με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, δεν βάζω πάντως από 3 συνεχόμενα σημεία στίξης, δεν θα έγραφα «τίρλα» αλλά «ντίρλα», δεν θα έγραφα "min" αλλά "mhn", δεν θα έγραφα "promithies" αλλά "promhtheies", δεν θα έγραφα "kalitera" αλλά "kalytera" και επίσης αφήνω κενά ανάμεσα από τις προτάσεις, δηλαδή όχι "katoumas...tha" αλλά "katoumas... tha" <-- δεν είσαι καλός για γραφολόγος HARRY256, κρίμα, you have to do better than that  :: ).. άρα ψεύτικο είναι κι αυτό. *Και το πιο βασικό, ξέχασες να βάλεις ώρες, έλεος, ούτε μια πλαστογραφία της προκοπής!!!*  ::  Δεν θα αρνηθώ πάντως ότι αρκετές φορές μιλήσαμε στο msn, αλλά αυτή η συζήτηση είναι fake... sorry, find a real one.

----------


## harrylaos

Σε βαφτισα εγω...ξερεις στο msn, μπορεις να πατησεις f2 σε οποιον θες και να του αλλαξεις ονομα.

----------


## bedazzled

> Σε βαφτισα εγω...ξερεις στο msn, μπορεις να πατησεις f2 σε οποιον θες και να του αλλαξεις ονομα.


Ναι, βαφτίζεις καλά στο photoshop βλέπω! Σ' αρέσει η νέα μου υπογραφή;  :: 

Άντε να δούμε ποιός θα σου βγάλει λινκ τώρα, εσύ ψάχνεις κακομοίρη, όχι εγώ, εγώ δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα.  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Ισως αυτο να σου φρεσκαρει την μνημη.

----------


## fengi1

Ρε τραβατε σε κανα αλλο topic να βγαλετε τα ματια σας.

----------


## bedazzled

> Ισως αυτο να σου φρεσκαρει την μνημη.


Αυτό είναι αληθινό, δεν έχω λόγο να το αρνηθώ... και για να σου φρεσκάρω την μνήμη, κατόπιν τα βρήκαμε με τον jamesbond (σε περίπτωση που το ξέχασες  :: ).

BTW, εσύ είχες πει τον JB172 *καθίκι* και πραγματικά απορώ γιατί σε έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ... μέχρι και στο κινητό σε έπαιρνε να χαλάει λεφτά κι εσύ τον έλεγες και γκαντέμη... a-harry-stia  ::

----------


## harrylaos

> μπλα μπλα μπλα


βλεπεις ειναι πολυ ευκολο να βγαλω ολα τα logs στην φορα, να σε κανω ρομπα για οτι εχεις πει, ειναι γυρω στα 82mb, αληθεια ομως καποια στιγμη πρεπει να βγεις απο το σπιτι.
Πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι εισαι ο ορισμος του μηδενικου...Αληθεια...

Εβγαλες φωτο τα presidential conspiracy evidence, τα moderator conspiracy evidence, γιατι δεν πας στην Νικολουλη? αληθεια δηλαδη με τετοιο ταλεντο, αναγνωρισιμο απο ολους θα ησουνα και γαμω τους ντετεκτιβ

----------


## bedazzled

@HARRY256

Είναι αλήθεια ότι είχες πει *καθίκι* τον JB172; Πρόσεξε τι θα πεις.  ::

----------


## harrylaos

> @HARRY256
> 
> Είναι αλήθεια ότι είχες πει *καθίκι* τον JB172; Πρόσεξε τι θα πεις.


Ειναι ψεμα φυσικα. Γιατι παντα το πασπατευεις? Εχεις στοιχεια?

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> @HARRY256
> 
> Είναι αλήθεια ότι είχες πει *καθίκι* τον JB172; Πρόσεξε τι θα πεις. 
> 
> 
> Ειναι ψεμα φυσικα. Γιατι παντα το πασπατευεις? Εχεις στοιχεια?


Εσύ λες ψέματα ρε κερατά! Καθίκι τον έλεγες σε εμένα στο msn και σου είπα ότι δεν είναι καθόλου σωστό, ειδικά αφού σε έχει βοηθήσει τόσο πολύ.
Έχω και ο JB έχει, πρέπει να βγουν κι αυτά στην φορά; Να γίνεις κι άλλο ρόμπα; Να μην βγάλεις λινκ ούτε στις 32 Φλεβάρη;  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Ρε να σου πω κατι? Να κανουμε ενα time-out? Να τα πουμε ξανα αυριο?

----------


## bedazzled

> Ρε να σου πω κατι? Να κανουμε ενα time-out? Να τα πουμε ξανα αυριο?




Μπορώ να σου χαλάσω χατήρι;  ::  Άντε καληνύχτα, ονειρέψου κανά τούμπανο λινκ!  ::

----------


## harrylaos

χαχαχαχαχα Thanks!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

Επειδή χρωστάω μια απάντηση...



> Το πρώτο είναι αληθινό*, το δεύτερο είναι fake (και μάλιστα ουδέποτε είχα name "Βεδαζζλιος Ποκοπικος!!!" (sic) στο MSN)
> 
> * έκατσα και έψαξα στα logs του msn και δεν βρήκα ούτε αυτό με τον senius... και δεν φτάνει αυτό, αλλά το στυλ γραφής αυτό δεν είναι δικό μου (γράφω σχεδόν πάντα με greeklish στο msn, δεν χρησιμοποιώ λατινικό ερωτηματικό όταν γράφω με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, δεν βάζω πάντως από 3 συνεχόμενα σημεία στίξης, δεν θα έγραφα «τίρλα» αλλά «ντίρλα», δεν θα έγραφα "min" αλλά "mhn", δεν θα έγραφα "promithies" αλλά "promhtheies", δεν θα έγραφα "kalitera" αλλά "kalytera" και επίσης αφήνω κενά ανάμεσα από τις προτάσεις, δηλαδή όχι "katoumas...tha" αλλά "katoumas... tha" <-- δεν είσαι καλός για γραφολόγος HARRY256, κρίμα, you have to do better than that ).. άρα ψεύτικο είναι κι αυτό. *Και το πιο βασικό, ξέχασες να βάλεις ώρες, έλεος, ούτε μια πλαστογραφία της προκοπής!!!*  Δεν θα αρνηθώ πάντως ότι αρκετές φορές μιλήσαμε στο msn, αλλά αυτή η συζήτηση είναι fake... sorry, find a real one.

----------


## harrylaos

αχαχαχαχαχα εισαι αστειος bedazzled.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Δεν παραδεχεσαι τιποτα ρε παιδι μου!!!

----------


## Somnius

Τώρα και το ασχετόπουλο..

ισχύει το gmap real bgp links του cha0s μήπως σε άλλο server γιατί δεν βλέπω φως στο cha0s.awmn ?

i'm in great need να τσεκάρω τι παίζει..

----------

